# Tom Blackman show prep for UKBFF British Champs 2007



## Tinytom

Yey another diet thread to remind you how draining and stressful a bbing show prep is.

Yet another collection of random ramblings by myself over 12 weeks which Im sure you'll be sick of by the end of it. 

So as most of you know this years U90kg British class will be a hotly contested affair, in the running so far

James (Flex) Lewis (1st 2006)

James (Mutant Freak) Llewelyn (1st U80 2005)

Mark Price (2nd 2005)

Barney Du Plessis (2nd 2006)

Simon Fan (1st 2003?)

Martin Burford - who was competing when I first started training 10 years ago and trained at my gym in Worcester, one of my inspirations for bbing and why I got into it in the first place.

Some of these guys still have to qualify but Im sure they will with no problem

So 6 potential class winners right there and then me as well. The prospect is a daunting one to say the least.

I have already been dieting for 2 weeks, one of those weeks was by accident cos I got my dates mixed up 

This year sees a departure from my previous dieting methods. Previously I have guesstimated my total calorie intake and not kept a food diary, preferring to go by the mirror as to how I look. However while this has produced results I have not achieved my best I feel.

Therefore this year has seen me annotate my food diary every day and I will be posting up my diary on here in the form of a spreadsheet so that you can see it. I have got all the nutrient info from www.nutritiondata.com or the back of the packets of the food.

Also training for this diet is different from previous. Before I have tried to cram in all bodyparts into the week but I have seen good results from a 8 day training plan in the off season so I will simply follow this up to the show. This allows all my bodyparts to rest for longer between sessions but I still train monday, tuesday, thursday, friday, sat. With abs on wednesday.

So thats it. More details later on.


----------



## shorty

nice one Tom this along with james thread will be ace to follow...all the best in your prep mate!!


----------



## Delhi

I kind of expected this thread today......(12 week mark),

Like you say that is one daunting line up, and surley contains some suprises.......

Anyway I look forward to seeing how you progress Tom.

Both this and James thread running at the same time will bring an element of excitment to the board.

PS the addition of spreadsheet will be a nice touch and give us all a further insight to how you guys prep.


----------



## Robsta

I'll be following this closely.....all the best Tommy Boy


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

This is going to be interesting for sure. I think both Tom and James will produce their best to date for the British this year and the U90 class is going to be a right tear up with the possibility of those other guys also being on stage.


----------



## TomKend

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> This is going to be interesting for sure. I think both Tom and James will produce their best to date for the British this year and the U90 class is going to be a right tear up with the possibility of those other guys also being on stage.


I would have to agree with MASSIVE MONSTER. I'm sure with this sort of line up it will only push you (TT), and the the like of James on.

Best of luck, I'll be reading with interest and taking notes for class...

Tom K

all done bye bye


----------



## supercell

Mr Blackman,

At last the widely anticipated contest thread is here and I for one will be glued to it.

I like your approach this time as regards to the diet and this can only help you achieve your best conditioning to date. And like most things in this crazy sport, if it aint broke dont fix it and I see you are employing your normal off season training in your pre contest plan....good call.

The extra rest will do you the world of good, I should know, I'm bloody resting more than training!!!

I honestly mean this when i say I wish you all the success in the world this year, no-one works harder than you and your determination is steadfast. That doesn't mean to say I'll be rolling over tho and letting you tickle my belly!! I know with both of us prepping together it will benefit us both and we can pick each other up if we need to.

Yes, personal success is important to me but equally important is to see someone like yourself realise your true potential and the same can be said for Wade, Paul, Del etc.

This sport is hard enough without the endless backstabbing that goes on. Us lot on here on UK-Muscle have a good balance of banter and competitiveness and thats what makes us champions and makes us want to help each other and for us all to be the best we can be.

As I said in my thread, you are one of the reasons I am competing again. That look on your face when you won the S Coast show was priceless. A look of 'suprise' but also 'inevitability' and the grin you had from ear to ear while you tucked into your Nando's.

I know, and have every faith in you, that you can be better this time and I think you know that too. Your approach will be meticulous and that is what separates the champions from the also rans.

Best of luck Tom and if you ever want a chat or just wind me up you know my number. I hope we can meet in around 2 weeks to smash them weights up and have a good feed.

J


----------



## Tinytom

You should be a poet in your spare time James.

Its right what you said, although we are competing against each other we only really compete against ourselves to be better. I cant do anything about how other people look so I just have to be better, I'm sure you think the same.

I think the energy on stage will be awesome with all of us there.

We will definately have some good eating in a few weeks mate will be good to have a training session while we are both in the zone so to speak.

Its weird how you say you are looking forward to my diary as I've already sneaked some ideas from yours lol.


----------



## Fivos

Good luck Tom..

Its great to see you guys posting up your daily BB lifes..

Fivos


----------



## DB

good stuff Tom..

I'll be there to cheer u both on!

well actually thats a lie... i'll be there for Venetia but i guess i can stay seated and give you two cu*tmonkeys a cheer or 2


----------



## Delhi

DB said:


> good stuff Tom..
> 
> I'll be there to cheer u both on!


Me too..................

I am looking forward to meeting many of the UKM members


----------



## supercell

Tinytom said:


> 1. You should be a poet in your spare time James.
> 
> 2. Its right what you said, although we are competing against each other we only really compete against ourselves to be better. I cant do anything about how other people look so I just have to be better, I'm sure you think the same.
> 
> 3. I think the energy on stage will be awesome with all of us there.
> 
> 4. We will definately have some good eating in a few weeks mate will be good to have a training session while we are both in the zone so to speak.
> 
> 5. Its weird how you say you are looking forward to my diary as I've already sneaked some ideas from yours lol.


1. Yes

2. Yes

3. Yes

4. Yes

5.NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!:gun: 

J


----------



## ah24

Looking forward to this show! (will be my 2nd)

Looks like its going to be a great line-up...all the best mate!


----------



## Nine Pack

Tinytom said:


> This year sees a departure from my previous dieting methods. Previously I have guesstimated my total calorie intake and not kept a food diary, preferring to go by the mirror as to how I look. However while this has produced results I have not achieved my best I feel.
> 
> Therefore this year has seen me annotate my food diary every day and I will be posting up my diary on here in the form of a spreadsheet so that you can see it. I have got all the nutrient info from www.nutritiondata.com or the back of the packets of the food.


Another convert to the 'need to get out more' club! Seriously though Tom, I think you'll really see a difference in your condition when you have a tight handle on the numbers. This years line up is going to be scary as hell.

Glad I'm not doing it this year..................


----------



## Tinytom

Attached is my diet diary from yesterday. I have noticed that excel is not a supported document so I've had to snapshot it for you.

You'll see that I stay at around 3000 cals a day, 350g protein and 300g carbs on average.

This week I am increasing my fats a little bit but the diet is essentially the same.

I have included a calorie expenditure bit at the bottom as I plan to buy a calorie watch soon to more accurately measure my expenditure in the day.

Training last night was Hamstrings and Calves I did this

Lying Leg curls x 4

romanian deads x 4

broom handle leg curls x 4 (blatently poached from Paul George via Paul Booth)

Single leg curls x 3

DB SLDL x 3

Standing calf x 4

Seated Calf x 4

Single leg Calf x 3

Toe Pokes x 3

I rarely vary the weight at the moment as I like to feel the movemnt a bit more. Exept for the first few sets on each bodypart the weight remains the same although that also depends on how I feel.

I did about 20 minutes cardio after my workout on the steppa and that was enough. lol.


----------



## supercell

Hi Tom,

Something wrong with the lecithin calcs there, giving 18g of fats???? and 14g of carbs???? from only 20g of food. Also Im guessing the pro peptide amount was 65g and not 45g as stated?

Same with the whey PWO which gives you more grams (protein and carbs) than the food itself.

Is your last meal around 9pm then Tom with your PWO shake or do you normally have an 11pm one as I see its down but with no food.

Sorry for all the questions mate

Nice spreadsheet BTW

J


----------



## Tinytom

Yeah I have to look at that when I get home. I think it comes from me not doing the maths right converting from the amounts per xxg into the 20g portion.

Sorry when I say doses of the Whey and Pro Peptide Im talking about the protein dose not the weight of the protein which is about 90g and 65g respectively. Obviously when I wrote it I knew what I meant for myself but it is a bit confusing for those reading.

I'll have to adjust it for tomorrow so its correct.


----------



## Tinytom

supercell said:


> Is your last meal around 9pm then Tom with your PWO shake or do you normally have an 11pm one as I see its down but with no food.
> 
> Sorry for all the questions mate
> 
> Nice spreadsheet BTW
> 
> J


On MOndays I normally dont have a final meal as this would be at 11pm and I like to be in bed by then. I have the time on the spreadhseet just in case I am up that late but normally I go to bed around 10ish on Mondays as its along day with getting up at 6, work 8-4, steroid dropin 5.30-7 then training afterwards.

I have the PWO shake at the gym.

I think I'll take another look at the spreadhseet fro tomorrow as I also havent listed things like BCAAs which would give protein calories.

I'll refine a more complete list for tomorrow.


----------



## supercell

Cheers for that mate, makes sense now. Just my nature to ask loads of questions. When you got Paul prepping you it makes you always ask why??:crazy: 

J


----------



## Great White

Your Morning Cardio Tom - Why do you only have that down @ 200 Cals?

I do 25 Minutes in the morning.

I do 6.5km/ph - 7.0km/ph @ 10% - 12% Incline.

The machine shows that I burn around 390 calories in that time.

Add onto that the T5 taken before hand, even if the machine is wrong, its gotta be close with the added T5?

That with me weighing 105kg.


----------



## Tinytom

its 200 cal cos I only do the recumbant cycle cos Im lazy.

I'm not going to add the cals thing until I get my watch.


----------



## lockstock

supercell said:


> Cheers for that mate, makes sense now. Just my nature to ask loads of questions. When you got Paul prepping you it makes you always ask why??:crazy:
> 
> J


We should always ask why and especially before we attempt anything, that's how we learn... innit! 

Looking forward to this thread. I read the last one and learnt a lot really, just as i did with J's journal so thanks to both of you dudes!

At first i thought it was a crazy idea to tell people your business but at the end of the day we all learn from different ideas and if i did what you did it wouldn't work, were all different to a degree and we have to learn whats what ourselves.

After getting back into it and doing my own journal I've had over 21,000 hits, amazing really but it goes to show what a great help these journals are, everyone benefits and that's great.

Hope all goes well for the Final. You know what mistakes you did last time and now is the time to correct those minor mistakes and make your physique as full as possible come contest day.

Without mistakes how would we progress, not only that it would be boring if it was just plain sailing.. gotta love the challenge.

I don't know you Personally like i do James but good luck... this year will be one tough cookie of a show!!!!

Paul.


----------



## leeston

tom, good luck mate. Not that you need luck!

Any chance of some pre diet pics?


----------



## Venetia

Good luck Tom.

I started my diet this week. So we'll be going through it all together!

I am so excited to see what this 12 weeks is going to bring. Its going to be a mad day.

Have you bought any of the tickets? And have you planned what hotel you're staying at?


----------



## Tinytom

Lockstock - I think its a good idea to keep a diary as this stops you waning from the diet and also allows people to see what actually goes into a diet. Its also quite motivational to get the support of the other board members.

Leeston - I need all the luck I can get with the class of class that Im in. 

Venetia - Im sure that you're going to present a much better package this time around now that you know what you are capable of looking like. You were very good at the Stars and you'll be better thsi time for sure.

Yesterday I did Back and Traps

I did 45 minutes cardio as I got up a little earlier.

Back training went like this

DB rows

Lat Pulldown

Rope lat pullovers

Seated row close grip

High handle pulldown + Single arm seated row (superset)

Deadlifts

DB Shrug

Rear delt machine

Standing shoulder press shrug

Bent over DB row (double handed)

All this was done with a lighter weight so that I can feel the movement more, I am hitting my back from a number of different angles and with stricter form as my back has always behind slightly behind my front in terms of hardness. I am confident that this will focus more development in the target area.

I also did 35 minutes cardio afterwards.

I've adjusted my Lecithin granules calories after JL's eagle eyes spotted I had missed a decimal point.

Also at the moment I am taking full advantage of my sponsorship and am using 6g of Inner Armour HMB daily (2 before cardio, 2 before WO and 2 before Bed). Its a reasonabley priced product (for HMB) but I go through a tub in 10 days so really having the sponsorship does make a difference in my wallet.

I'm also using 5g BCAA before each WO and cardio session.

GH is used 4iu am pre cardio and pre WO in the evening. I use Secreta GH before bed.

Gear currently is 400mg ROHM NPP a week and 500mg Omnadren a week

I'm also using ROHM liquid Clen at 80mcg pre cardio in the AM.


----------



## ah24

Tom, what's coley?

Its in meals 2 and 4.


----------



## Venetia

White fish i believe


----------



## ajfitness

exactly that, its pretty much dirt cheap everywhere, good amount og decent protein, and obviously got ya healthy fats in there.


----------



## Tinytom

Coley is a white fish

23g of Protein per 100g

No essential fats in there though hence the addition of EPA.

Coley is £1.48 at ASDA for about 600g at the moment, so dirt cheap protein source, can grill from frozen in 5 minutes with Peri Peri for a nice meal.


----------



## ah24

Cheers for that Venetia and Tom..

I may have to get myself some in a couple of weeks to replace the boring chicken breast taste.


----------



## Galtonator

If you look like you did in Pompy you will be in the mix big time. What are rope pullovers? Coley is quite nice kind of like cod


----------



## Nytol

Tinytom said:


> Coley is a white fish
> 
> 23g of Protein per 100g
> 
> No essential fats in there though hence the addition of EPA.
> 
> Coley is £1.48 at ASDA for about 600g at the moment, so dirt cheap protein source, can grill from frozen in 5 minutes with Peri Peri for a nice meal.


I was eating that for a while but then saw Cod was cheaper?

I thought Cod stocks were in decline?

Anyway, where are the pre diet pictures,


----------



## Tinytom

Galtonator - Thanks thats boosted my confidence somewhat Rope pullovers are like tricep pushdowns for positioning but you lock your arms out in front of you and pull down for the lat isolation, I couldnt think of the proper name for it.

Nytol - Yeah I thought Cod was more expensive due to fishing restrictions, Maybe just ASDA that its cheaper for Coley.

I dont have any Pre Diet pictures unfortunately unless you count the one of me and Pscarb on the raz at Alton towers.

I'm hoping to get some done this week.


----------



## clarkey

Tom, I was looking at the Portsmouth Dvd last night and came across your class. It then really hit me why you won the overall and stood out in the show. The sheer size of you and overall quality was way ahead all of us that competed in the different classes, I think the only person that came close was the heavy weight (Darren Ball?) that won his class, but even then you had the overall quality and condition.

Can't wait to see you at the Brits especially as you still feel you could of carbed up more..keep pushing mate  .

PS Thanks for the email tried to e-mail you back but keep getting error message????


----------



## Tinytom

Thanks mate, Well I was suprised to win over Darren as he did have a lot of size, however everyone has a weakness and thats what I exploited.

Dont know about email mate, try my other one [email protected]


----------



## Tinytom

Some pics from today.

I was in a bit of a rush so no time for proper clothes off affair, plus my legs are still werewolf like.

More in a few days.


----------



## ah24

Lookin fooking good mate - keep it up!

Again, in real good condition at the *beginning* of the prep - way to play it

Do you know if you will be able to sort tickets out for UK-M members again or was the southport a one off with that?


----------



## Delhi

Looking great Tom.

Are you wearing any tan?


----------



## supercell

Good speaking to you tonight my friend and cant wait to hook up next weekend for a chat, train and eat. Good to see you stayed lean again thru your bulking phase.

We both have very similar mindsets Tom and I know you'll bring in the total package this time round and leave no stone unturned in your quest to achieve your ambition at the British.

Speak in the week

J


----------



## Robsta

I may have missed it, but what weight are you currently Tom?


----------



## Magic Torch

supercell said:


> Good speaking to you tonight my friend and cant wait to hook up next weekend for a chat, train and eat. Good to see you stayed lean again thru your bulking phase.
> 
> We both have very similar mindsets Tom and I know you'll bring in the total package this time round and leave no stone unturned in your quest to achieve your ambition at the British.
> 
> Speak in the week
> 
> J


No no no boys......if your gonna be on the stage against each other, I wanna see some mud slinging! Com'on James insult his hair cut or Will Young like face! Tom, tell James is DVD is pants and it needs some pasty smashing in it! Com'on FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT lol 

Imagine the pose down, you'll end up shaking hands with each other and says "after you", "no go on you pose first - i'll just wait at the back until your done" 

LOL its gonna be a great show, I think its awesome to have so many quality guys helpin each other on this board.


----------



## Tinytom

ah24 - I dont know about tickets, the concert hall run their own allocation so I dont really know anyone there, although I think I have a friend of a friend there so I'll look into it. I'll be getting the tickets at the front though which are £40 each.

If anybody wants to know the best hotel to stay in its the City Inn which is 20 metres from the venue. Thats where I'll be and most of the other competitors too.

Robsta - Im currently 92kg

Delhi - Melanotan lol.

James - Yeah can't wait for a good session and then some good eating  You tend to lose touch with the diet unless you see others competitors regularly so it will be good to have a sneaky peek at your progress.

Jamie - DOnt worry we may be all smiles here but I'll throw some peeps of the stage in the posedown for you


----------



## 3752

the pics are ok but i think your lower back is holding fat


----------



## toxo

all the best tom


----------



## Robsta

Tinytom said:


> ah24 -
> 
> Jamie - DOnt worry we may be all smiles here but I'll throw some peeps of the stage in the posedown for you


lol


----------



## Tinytom

Sorry didnt get a chance to update on Thursday.

Wednesday for me is always Ab day. I go over to Fitness First by where my GF lives to train with her and then do some cardio.

I like the change of venue while dieting as each gym is different in terms of whats available and the angles of machines etc.

Its also quite a decent gym for cardio and I did about an hour no probs.

Then we both had a nice steak meal with egg noodles as a change from rice and potato (she eats well during the week like me).

Egg noodles I've found are a good addition at this stage of the diet they are very filling and I hardly ever eat all of them even though theres about 46g of carbs listed I only ate about 30g of that. I mix a little tomato and herb sauce in (just a spoon) so that there is some flavour, I also do this with my rice every day, tastes awesome and only adds about 1g of sugar and fat if at all.

Ab training went like this

Leg raises

Weighted crunches

Lying double crunches (as in leg raise combined with crunch on a mat)

Weighted oblique tension exercise (like doing a oblique pose on stage)

Broom handle twists


----------



## Tinytom

Yesterday I trained my chest

I've always had a genetically good chest so I dont need to train very heavy, also I have had a lot of shoulder injuries due to my heavy lifting so I've made a conscious decision to back off from the weights and use stricter form and encourage more fibre recruitment.

i think that once you get away from the heavier is best appraoch you make a better physique. Certainly in the last few months using this type of training I have improved. I now cant even say what my heaviest bench is normally as each workout is only tailored to muscle stimulation and not weight/ego lifting.

Heres how my training went

Pec Dec Flyes - 4 sets

Flat DB Press - 4 sets 32kg max weight (normally 65kg in off season)

Flat Flyes - 4 sets 20kg Max (32kg)

Incline Cybex style press - 40kg each side (60kg)

Front Delt DB raise - 12kg

Decline and Incline cable crossover superset

Machine Chest press

So a major difference in what I normally lift but the idea is that by reducing the weight I feel the lift better and also I can attack from a number of different angles all at a reasonable weight.

I do a small amount of front delt work with my chest as the two groups tie in with each other.

Eating plan as below.

Currently there is no change in my gear or fat burner regimen. Next week I will be adding in Tren Hex.

Oh forgot to add - my DVD player cut out 5 minutes into my morning cardio so I had the longest 25 minutes of silence that I've ever done.  DVD player definately make the cardio more tolerable.


----------



## shorty

LOL..... Wednesday's chart at 11pm....... your a star mate...LOL, :thumb:


----------



## shorty

PS... Tom, no postworkout shake after the 11pm workout!


----------



## clarkey

Tom, when it comes to cheat meals are you eating what ever you fancy or will you be eating a clean cheat (if you know what I mean??:crazy


----------



## ah24

2 things Tom..

Firstly LMAO at the '1 Pasty. Smashed' - can tell your not far into the diet yet as the sense o humour is still present

Secondly, the EPA your using, dont think its been asked yet, where are you getting it from? Do you have a link mate?

Keep up the good work and get the DVD player fixed/charged!


----------



## Nytol

Tinytom said:


> i think that once you get away from the heavier is best appraoch you make a better physique. Certainly in the last few months using this type of training I have improved. I now cant even say what my heaviest bench is normally as each workout is only tailored to muscle stimulation and not weight/ego lifting.
> 
> Heres how my training went
> 
> Pec Dec Flyes - 4 sets
> 
> Flat DB Press - 4 sets 32kg max weight (normally 65kg in off season)
> 
> Flat Flyes - 4 sets 20kg Max (32kg)
> 
> Incline Cybex style press - 40kg each side (60kg)
> 
> Front Delt DB raise - 12kg
> 
> Decline and Incline cable crossover superset
> 
> Machine Chest press
> 
> So a major difference in what I normally lift but the idea is that by reducing the weight I feel the lift better and also I can attack from a number of different angles all at a reasonable weight.


That is quite a reduction in weight, do you approach muscular failure at all during the WO?

If not, how hard is your last rep of the last set?


----------



## Tinytom

EPA I get from Holland and Barrett its on sale at the moment.

Nytol - The workout doesnt really cause muscle failure but it is tiring so really its lactic acid fatigue rather than muscle fatigue. I do a lot of super and giant set style training at the moment designed to burn calories rather than break down muscle fibres.

I find that reducing the wieght allows me to focus more on the muscle contraction which has given me awesome muscle pumps and hardness. Also I think that my off season training did focus a bit too much on the wieght rather than the muscle as I've seen some good developments from using even this light weight style training.

Cheat meals - I had a club sandwich and chips at Frankie and Bennys and the rest of the day was just high carbs and protein.

I dont really like eating lots of fatty foods but I do like carbs


----------



## Patch

"1 pasty smashed"

PMSL ... hope you subtracted this when calculating the calorie expenditure!


----------



## Tinytom

Friday was a shoulder workout.

I did this

3 sets lateral raises and shoulder DB press superset.

Upright row DB and BB press x 3 super sets

Then add side raises for 2 sets

Then I did cable lateral raises followed by machine shoulder press x 4 sets

Lastly I did some BB shrugs

I am quite liking the supersetting style of training as I am very pumped from the workout and I know that I've burnt loads of calories, however its not breaking down the fibres like a heavy lifting session would so I can recover quite quickly from the workout. Also gives me more motivation as a light session is depressing at the best of times.

Food wise was excatly the same as Wednesday.

Over the weekend I had a cheat when I went to the cinema in the form of some ice cream and popcorn. No Nandos this week :boohoo: just didnt have time to eat it.

I saw Transformers on Saturday and it was awesome.

Sunday I didnt do much except shopping. I ate a few omlettes and fish meals but I didnt really regulate it as I didnt get up until late and had little naps through the day.

I bought some fresh cod from Morrisons and it really does taste better than the frozen stuff, I had it today as well and it was lovely, just fell apart on the grill this morning when I cooked it.

I'll definately be getting my fish fresh from now on, its a bit ore pricey as 680g cost me £8.40 so about £2.50 per meal (200g) but thats not that much when you consider the benefits of totally fresh produce.

I've got quads tonight so I'm not looking forward to front/back squats supersets coupled with lunges


----------



## TomKend

Tinytom said:


> my DVD player cut out 5 minutes into my morning cardio so I had the longest 25 minutes of silence that I've ever done.  DVD player definately make the cardio more tolerable.


I know where you are comming from. In an earlier post you said that you do your am Cv on a Recumbant Bike.... Thats my life for those 45mins.

Do you take in a portable DVD player then???? I'm currently reading books at a rate of 1 every 7-10days!

Pics looking awesome, giving me that inspiration that I'm needing.

Keep plugging away fella.

Tommy K

All done bye bye


----------



## Tinytom

Havent had time to update for a few days due to work committments and also a new business venture I've been busy on.

Quick run down.

Saturday I trained arms and again giant set style training, cant remmebr exactly what I did but there were a lot of combined exercises for biceps that looked something like this

Preacher curls to warm up

DB supination curl \

Concentration curl - 3 sets of these all together

Barbell spider curls /

High pulley curls (like FDB on stage) superset with single arm supinated Tricep pressdowns

Cable french press combined with V Bar Pressdowns

Hammer curls + Overhead tricep extensions

My arms were massively pumped after this. Also I tried a new method of pre workout carb loading which I am running on my high carb days. I might incorporate it into my normal days if I can juggle my carbs a bit. More on this in a week or so.

----------------------------------------------

Monday was quads

Training went like this

3 sets smith machine squat with a pause at the bottom to warm up.

3 sets - Frontsquat, Rear squat, Machine Lunge 20kg each side 10 reps each.

3 sets Leg extensions + Leg press superset

3 sets Leg Press with heavier weight to finish

My legs were fcuked after this. IN fact they are still hurting today and cardio has been a nightmare this week. However I really enjoyed the workout (not the near fainting and throwing up bit).

Sufice to say, cardio did not happen on monday after that.

I saw my GF on Monday night as she is going off to Greece for 2 weeks without me :boohoo: I did want to go but obviously dieting doesnt really go with holidays in Greece so I stayed here in the wet.

------------------------------------------------------

Tuesday was Shoulder day again, normally it would be chest or back but because I'm training with James L on saturday I rearranged my training schedule so that I could do chest with him. Also Back requires the use of legs to some degree which means that my spaz fit quads from the night before wouldnt have helped any.

I did this

3 sets - Lateral Raises, Seated DB press, Front raises, Arnold Press

3 sets - Cable upright rows, machine press hands neutral, cable side lateral.

3 sets - Machine independant press (like hammer strength), machine shrugs, Machine elbow retraction (like a rear delt machine)

My delts were so pumped after this that it hurt just to rest them on the bike for cardio.

---------------------------------------------------

Wednesday was abs - not very exciting TBH.

My diet for the whole of this week (monday to Wed) has been roughly as follows

6.00 - 4iu GH, 120mcg ROHM liquid Clen, 5g Inner Armour BCAA, 2g Inner Armour HMB capsules

8.30 - Oats and IA Whey

11.30 - Chicken (cod on monday) and Brown Basmati Rice, 10g EPA

1pm - IA Whey and Cashew nuts

3.30 - Chicken (cod on monday) and Brown Basmati Rice, 10g EPA

4.45 - 4iu GH (intramuscular), 5g Inner Armour BCAA, 2g IA HMB, 2 Nutrex Lipo6X capsules

7.30 - 72g Inner Armour Whey, 40g Vitargo

9.00 - 400ml Myprotein egg whites.

Although MOnday is different in that I do the steroid drop in so everything is shifted forward by 1.5 hours and I have a repeat of the 1pm meal at 5pm. I also dont have the egg white meal because I go to bed about 10pm.

I will post up a sample diet snap form my spreadsheet every week so you can see the macros but I realised that if I keep posting pics every day its gonna use up all my pic quota and I wont be able to show filth pics of RobDogs missus in the male animal anymore

Today is Back Day although I dont have specific days set out in the week for my training, thats just where it falls this week.


----------



## anabolic lion

Damm that leg workout seems a killer


----------



## Tinytom

No joke mate I was waobbling about the gym ministery of funny walks style.

Feel like an old man cos everytime I have bent down or stood up i've let out a little 'aaaaaaaayyyyyyyk' sound for the past 3 days.

However my legs are looking quite good.


----------



## Patch

excuse my ignorance tom but what are barbell spider curls?


----------



## Tinytom

think of the position you would use for bent over rows.

Then do a curl instead.

Pics from this week.

Still a long way to go.


----------



## ah24

Fookin hell. Have you ever been this lean this far out from a show? I didnt think you would have that much quad seperation already?!


----------



## Nytol

How much do you weigh in the pictures Tom?


----------



## Robsta

Do you IM all your GH Tom?


----------



## Tinytom

AH24 - this is the leanest I've been 10 weeks out.

Nytol - 91.8 kg in the pic so i've lost 200g this week 

Robsta - I do IM shots before workout as I've found this excellent for muscle pump and recovery. In the morning I do a subQ shot for longer release.

You wouldnt think it from the photos but I've actually got a bit of a tan as well, bloody lights lol.


----------



## LEWIS

you look really thick, massive arms , legs and lats - huge mate


----------



## Cookie

Patch said:


> excuse my ignorance tom but what are barbell spider curls?


Spider curls on a spider curl machine


----------



## Delhi

Looking good Tom, as mentioned very lean this far out, and your front pose is crazy.

Keep it up.


----------



## Tinytom

Back day yesterday

Diary

6.00 - 4iu GH, 2g Inner Armour HMB, 120mcg ROHM liquid Clen, 5g IA BCAA

6.45 - Cardio

8.00 - Oats, Barley and Whey (check previous posts for breakdown)

11.00 - 240g Chicken, 50g Brown Basmati Rice, 10g EPA

1.30 - Same as 11am

3.30 - ProPeptide shake, 30g Sunflower seeds

5.00 - 4iu GH, 2g Inner Armour HMB, 5g IA BCAA, 2 Nutrex Lipo6X capsules

5.30 - Train Back, Cardio

7.30 - 72g IA Whey, 40g Vitargo

9.30 - Chicken Omlette - 300ml MyProtein LEW, 100g Chicken, 30g Cashews

10.30 - IA Secreta GH, 2g IA HMB

Cardio wise I did 30 minutes each session, bike in the AM and Stepper PM

You may notice that my protein shake meal has been switched with the chicken and rice meal. This is to make sure that insulin levels are rock bottom when training comes around to make maximum use of the GH.

The workout went like this

DB rows - 3 sets warm up

Barbell rows + Deadlifts supersets x 4

Giant Set - Machine Isolateral Single arm row,High Iso Pull down, Cable Row (both hands), Cable Pulldown (like pullovers). Did 4 circuits

Superset Pronated and supinated lat pulldown with rear delt machine for 2 sets. 3 Sets

Giant Set - DB shrugs, DB rows (both hands together), Kelso shrugs, DB pullover. 3 sets.

The whole workout took me about 45 minutes.

Today my whole back is killing me. I knwo I burned loads of calories last night and I do feel a little drained. The thought of hams and calfs tonight is not a welcoming one. Also I train with James L tomorrow so not a easy few days ahead. LOL.

I was 91.8 kg last night, I am told that my back definition has improved from last week so thats good to know.

Gear wise this week has been as follows

400mg ROHM NPP

200mg ROHM Tren Hex

750mg Omnadren

I see no reason to change this at the moment as I'm still making progress.

Next week I will be having a break from Clen and instead will put in Nutrex Lipo6x in the morning. I like this product a lot.

I will also be adding a small dose of T3 about 25mcg a day which will aid in the protein absorption as well as assisting in fat burning.


----------



## matt p

Looking awsome brother. just keep doing what you doing, you know what you've got to do, just stck to the gameplan!


----------



## stevie flynn

tom you look exellent for 10wks out..already looking tight ..

gona be a hell of a battle at the british

steve


----------



## Tinytom

Thanks Steve and Matt

although I think that the other guys competing with me will be in similar condition. There's no leaving anything to chance this time around.

I might see if James will pose with me for some photos tomorrow however if he looks better than me I wont post them. 

Well not before some photoshopping anyway LMAO.


----------



## supercell

So to the visit to Bristol to see Tom.

I arrived at around 12.45pm after Tom had text me to find out the ratios of carbs and whey for my PWO drink (bless him) I joked to Nic that hed probably blended a couple of green chicken breasts and some dodgy eggs to aid with my weight loss!!

We hit the gym at about 1.30pm and trained chest. I followed Tom's lead as he has probably one of the most genetically gifted chests in the country!! It was giant set time and at a really fast pace which suited me down to the ground.

We didn't go heavy but man did they feel like lead weights come the end. I was so pumped I could hardly pose, or move my upper body.

We started with a warm up of flat flyes.

We then arranged incline dbell press, flat flyes and incline smith machine press in a circuit. We used 30kgs on the dbell press, 22kgs on the flyes and around 60kgs on the press. We then did 3 giant sets of 10 reps on each bit of kit to total 30 reps per set. We did this 3 times.

We then moved onto a cable machine and did 12 reps high cable crossovers and then 12 reps low so a total of 24 reps per set and we did this 3 times

Finally we did a machine press and a mchine flye for 12 reps each, so 24 reps per set and did this for 2 sets.

I failed on this set and only managed 10 reps after my chest was SO battered that all I could do was yelp.

We then attempted to pose but it was difficult due to the amount of blood in the muscles.

For 10 weeks out Tom looks big and thick and in the kind of condition that one would expect him to be in. Vascular but full. I know the diet which Tom is following is similar to mine with slightly lower carbs and higher protein. Its definately keeping him fuller and giving him much more energy during the day.

IMO Toms biggest improvement is his legs. He has tremendous legs, big thick and hanging and something that was very evident when he posed.

Tom is hard from the front already and he'll be the first to admit his back is his problem area as far as conditioning goes. If Tom can get his back like his front come show day then he'll be hard to beat and I mean really hard. He'll have to work hard to get this off and I think his more measured approach this time will ensure he does.

After a quick shower it was off to nandos for a meal, where we met up with another competitor who is doing the Middleweights and qualified at the Stars in October last year.

It was then back to the car and off on the remainder of our journey back home. It was great to see Tom and to train with him. We commented on that it was exactly 2 years ago when I trained with Tom in Bristol before the 2005 British, but then I think we were around 6-8 weeks out.


----------



## Tinytom

I've replied in your thread James.

If I could just do surgical removal and implant onto me of James Back hardness and his shoulder mass I'd be totally unbeatable LMAO

Unfortunately the knives at Nandos didnt offer the necessary sharpness for this exercise. And the sedative I put into his PWO shake seemed to be nullified by his fat burners taken before hand.

Baaaaaaaah foiled again.:mad:


----------



## supercell

Tom,

LMAO!!

I was SO wired mate. I think it was a combo of the proGF and the ECA with the anticipation of training with a someone as focued as me. In Kent I dont see many BBers so training with one of the countries best always fills me with adrenaline, I'm the same whan I train with Wade.

It was really funny when we were driving away from Nando's; Nic turned to me and said quite calmly 'Tom really is massive, isn't he?' And all I replied was 'Yes he is darling, yes he is'

Its just a shame we dont live a bit closer. Can you imagine you, me and Wade all training together for the duration of the diet. Sh1t man, I'd be a nervous wreck after a week, dribbling in the corner before, during and after every workout.

Speak soon

J


----------



## Tinytom

LOL funny cos Cassie said the other day how big you looked in your photos, then she said 'oh you're big too' Cheers bloody traitor. 

On Sunday I had a few more complex carbs as I felt that I wasnt really carbed up enough from Saturday (I only had about 3 meals in total for the day)

The day went like this

11am - Oats and Pro Peptide. Same make up as normal

1pm - 300ml MyProtein LEW in a chicken omlette (for recipe see the thread in 'cutting recipes' section) 30g Cashews

4pm - Steak Mince spag bol

7pm - Oats and ProPeptide

9.00pm - Trioplex bar at a wedding I was at. (£1000 chocolate wedding cake which I couldnt eat :boohoo

I had a sports massage at 10pm

------------------------------------------------

Yesterday I woke up looking very full and dry and full of energy so the extra carbs really helped on the Sunday.

I piled through my cardio and the diet went like this (see pic at bottom)

So more calories yesterday but from protein and fats not carbs which remained at a sub 300g level as normal.

I wasnt going to eat at 11pm as I am normally in bed by then but I had to attend to some other matters (watching UFC on Bravo) which kept me up and therefore I had some more fish and nuts prior to bed.

Training last night was later than normal due to the steroid drop in that I run on Monday, I also stayed a bit later as I am doing a seminar on Monday next week training people who work with drug users about steroids so I had to do some more planning for that.

Therefore I didnt start training till about 7.45 so I did this

2 sets lateral raises to warm up

Giant set x 4 - lateral raises, smith machine seated press, lateral raises with slight angle variation, DB presses.

Giant set x 4 - Cable side laterals with lean, DB upright rows, isolateral shoulder press, rear Shrugs

BB shrugs x 4

The whole workout took me about 30 minutes to finish. I was absolutely shattered afterwards and didnt do any cardio as the gym was shutting soon after.

I was a bit stronger today than normal so I am not sure if thats from

- Higher carbs on weekend

- Tren Hex kicking in

- Nutrex capsules giving more adrenaline

- Adaption to giant set training.

These 4 elements are the only thing that are different in the last few weeks.

I also noticed this on saturday with James as I was much stronger than I normally am on a diet plus the type of training I am doing.


----------



## Tinytom

Yesterday I trained Hamstrings and Calfs

Diet wise my day went like this

6.15 - 4iu GH, 5g IA BCAA, 2g IA HMB, 2 Lipo6X capsules

8.30 - Oats and Whey as Monday

11.30 - 250g Chicken, 50g Brown Basmati Rice, 10g EPA

2.00 - Same as 11.30

4.00 - 48g Whey, 30g Cashews

5.15 - 4iu GH, 2g HMB, 2 Lipo6x

5.45 - Train

7.30 - 40g Vitargo, 72g Whey

10.00 - 400ml MyProtein LEW, 2 slices oatmeal toast

10.30 - IA Secreta GH, 2g IA HMB

-------------------------------------

Training went like this

warm up - 2 sets leg curls

giant set x 4 - RDL, Leg curl, RDL, Leg Curl

Tri set x 4 - Reverse leg curl, Duck Press, DB SLDL

Seated calf/standing calf superset x 4

single leg DB calf raise, Toe Press, Seated Calf Tri set x 4

TBH I felt a little tired yesterday and I dont really think that I put 100% into the workout. I think maybe I need a rest today to recover mentally. I normally do Abs on Wednesday but I will decide later if I will go or not.

I dont think the late night on Monday really helped at all and I will make a promise to myself to be in bed by 10.30 each night.

I also will be getting a fan for my room as my flat is like a greenhouse at the moment and this is making sleep a problem.


----------



## supercell

Invest in a fan Tom. Mine's been a god send. However, at about 4am I feel like my left side has suffered a stroke after being buffeted for 6 hours by a force 9!!

If you are toying with the idea of a day off then take it mate, it means you need one, listen to your body and be instictive. Training 3 days a week has had real benefits for me during my diet and gives me plenty of rest and enables me to attack each workout with 100% focus.

Keep going big man, only 9.5 weeks left!

J


----------



## TomKend

Tinytom said:


> Training went like this
> 
> warm up - 2 sets leg curls
> 
> giant set x 4 - RDL, Leg curl, RDL, Leg Curl
> 
> Tri set x 4 - Reverse leg curl, Duck Press, DB SLDL
> 
> Seated calf/standing calf superset x 4
> 
> single leg DB calf raise, Toe Press, Seated Calf Tri set x 4
> 
> TBH I felt a little tired yesterday and I dont really think that I put 100% into the workout. I think maybe I need a rest today to recover mentally.


Really enjoying this thread Tom...

As you may have guessed reading threads like yours and J's help me with the information I'm looking for... and the inspiration to keep me on the straight and narrow.

Had a go at you Quad session last week, it was really good really felt a difference, and was good for a change. Trained with J and Massivemonster yesterday in what I could call a similar approach to Chest training.

Just wanted to ask what it you theory / opinion behind this type of training, as opposed to the standard issue straight sets or even super sets?

What are RDL's and Duck curls? Need to train Hams this weekend, so may throw something different in.

Also, I can only agree with what James has said above.... If your feeling like a day off have it. I train 5x a week at the mo, and it is alot I know, and I need those days off.

Keep going fella

Tommy K

All done bye bye


----------



## Tinytom

Sorry not updated for a few days.

I've been ill for the last few days, I have a bacterial infection in my eye which has knocked me for six, thats why on Wednesday when I got home I just sat on my sofa and went to sleep watching TV.

I am using some dropd to get rid of it but dieting doesnt help the stress so its clearing up slowly.

I have eaten normally (as in the same as Tuesday) for Wednesday and Thursday and also today although I did go a bit crazy on Wednesday and scoff 3 trioplex bars as I couldnt be bothered to get up off my seat - literally the mind was willing but the body weak.

However I got up Thursday and was very refreshed from my night off.

I trained Back on Thursday and Chest tonight. Unfortunately I haventy time to list my routine tonight but I will do it over the weekend.

Tom Kend - I like this method of training as it burns loads of calories and is different from off season so you dont notice the lower weights. Its a cardio workout in itself. Also good for concentrating on the muscle as the lioghter wieght allows more mind muscle focus. Not for everyone granted but I have grown to love it these 5 weeks.

RDL = Romanian Deadlifts

Duck Press = High and wide leg press, you have to concentrate on contracting your hams not your quads. Its difficult but a good exercise if you get it right.

SOme pics from today are attached, visible improvements today over last week I think.


----------



## TomKend

Tinytom said:


> .
> 
> RDL = Romanian Deadlifts
> 
> Duck Press = High and wide leg press, you have to concentrate on contracting your hams not your quads. Its difficult but a good exercise if you get it right.


Great pics there matey...

The exercises make sense now, will try and factor those in and try them out.

The lighter weights did feel easier to start with Yesterday in the chest session, but by the end of sets 2/3 I was starting to fail...

Hope the eye gets better

Tom K

All done bye bye


----------



## clarkey

Awsome Tom looks like the rest and refeed did you good, condition coming through and looking foooookin huge on the lat spread !!!! looking forward to the session next sat hopefully i'll be able to keep up providing I have 20 lipo 6 and a tub of epherdrine...  happy days!! keep up the good work mate looks like its all coming together.


----------



## ajfitness

Tom looking great mate. Its good your seeing the improvements yourself. often, (as im sure you know) when you see yourself every day its difficult to see the changes and easy to get de-motivated. looking sharper, excellent dude. good luck. Things are hotting up!


----------



## supercell

Great pics Tom, looking very good mate, bang on the money. Keep it up and see you in a couple of weeks.

J


----------



## Troy Brown

hi tom

im new to this forum, just wanted to say how good you are looking and still have 9 weeks to go!!! good luck my friend!!!


----------



## ParaManiac

^^^

agreed,looking awesome!

and welcome Troy.


----------



## 3752

Troy welcome my friend....


----------



## Tinytom

Troy, excellent to see you here.

Hope you can bring some good input.

Thanks fro the compliment, if I can get near what you achieved last year I will be very pleased.


----------



## Delhi

Looking great Tom,

Very nice lat spread, your chest is near flawless.

What is the shine?? ....baby oil? sweat?


----------



## Tinytom

Delhi - Its sweat, baby oil is for saturday nights.

So just finished a really busy weekend.

On saturday I had a training consultation with Matt p from here and then a compulsory Nandos afterwards, all 3 of us (me, Matt and his mate) had whole chickens so we looked like a right bunch of fattys.

Later on that day I had a LEW chicken Omlette and some oatmeal and then a Lean steak mince Spag bol.

I dont tend to eat a lot on my cheat days in terms of meal quantity but the meals are bigger.

On sunday I reverted back to my normal type diet i.e.

10am - Cardio

11.30 - Oats and Whey

1.30 - Chicken and Rice

3.30 - Chicken and Rice

5.30 - Oats and Whey

7.30 - MyProtein LEW chicken Omlette and Cashews

10.00 - 300ml egg MyProtein LEW

These are approximate times as I ate eveyr 2ish hours I only know for sure what time I got up.

I have gone away from total rest on Sundays because I found that by not doing cardio I tend to feel like I'm not dieting and this leads me to want to cheat witha flapjack or something.

I also spent most of Sunday preparing a steroid seminar that I did on Monday, I do these every few months for drug workers so that they can learn about steroid use in their clients as most do not have a good idea about the culture or the drugs themselves.

Monday

I was away from work today giving a steroid seminar in Bristol. My day went like this

6.15 - 4iu GH, 80mcg ROHM Liquid clen, 2 NUtrex Lipo6X, 5g BCAA, 2g IA HMB

6.30 - Cardio

7.30 - 3g CEE

8.30 - 70g Oats, 10g Blueberries and Cranberries, 20g Lecithin, 48g Whey, 10g EPA

11.00 - 250g Chicken, 50g Brown Basmati Rice

1.30 - Same as 11am

4.00 - 48g Whey, 30g Cashews

5.30 - 4iu GH

6.00 - 45g ProPeptide (protein content), 30g Cashews

6.30 - 5g BCAA, 2g HMB, 2 Lipo6X, 25mcg T3

7.30 - Train Quads

8.30 - 72g Whey, 40g Vitargo

10.30 - Bed

Training went like this

3 sets, Tri Set - Front squats, Smith Machine Lunges, Rear Squats, 10 reps, 20kg each side

Leg extension - 3 sets, 30 reps

Leg Extension, Legcurl, Extension, Curl quad set - 3 sets

Doesnt look much but after the first exercise which was 3 compounds together I was absolutely shattered.

I missed out my last meal which was supposed to be a LEW chicken omlette. I did this for 2 reasons

1. I wasnt feeling very hungry which implies that I had eaten enough for the day.

2. I felt that the total calories I had taken in were enough considering that I didnt do any evening cardio.

I also wanted to get to bed as it had been quite a long weekend and doing the seminars really does take it out of you as I have to talk for about 4 hours in total, in depth about gear use/psychology etc.


----------



## clarkey

Tom, sounds like you've been busy mate..How do you cycle your clen 2 weeks on 2 weeks off?


----------



## Tinytom

yeah its 2 weeks on/off

works better for me that way


----------



## matt p

Had an awesome arm session with Tom on saturday, the pump was unbelieveable. Giant sets really are tough!

On one of the bicep circuits we fnished up with standing DB curl and i was using 10k DBs!!!! but with proper form and that mind muscle connection they felt like 30's. through following this thread and after speaking with Tom i had thrown in a couple of giant set sessions previous to this just to mix up my training and i really like the idea of the giant set principles.

In the past i may have been tempted to throw on another plate or pick up a bigger DB just to satisfy my own ego, not anyone else's! but with this style of training i can focus on the pump, developing that mind muscle connection and completing the excercise with perfect form!

I'd just like to thank Tom for another wicked PT session, i look forward to seeing him every 8 weeks or so as i leave the session feeling motivated and raring to go with all the feedback he gives me, diet, training etc. The advice he has given me i have always gone away and followed and i am making good gains and improvements aswell as taking another step closer to competing one day.Money well spent!

Thanks Mate!


----------



## Tinytom

Yeah I think I ended up with 12.5s on the last set mate it was certainly a killer.

Giant set training is good fun but you have to think it through, you cant just do 4 exercises, you have to think of the angle of work, the sequence of sets etc. Some sets just wouldnt work, for instance I wouldnt do front squats at the end of that superset for legs detailed earlier as the balance required would mean I'd probably fall over halfway through.

Meds for this week are as follows

750mg Omnadren

300mg ROHM Tren Hex

400mg ROHM NPP

160mcg ROHM Liquid clen a day

50mcg T3 a day (split doses) ROHM liquid T3 that I robbed from James's bag when he was down here the other day

8iu Hygetropin a day (split)

I'm also using HCG at 500iu every 3 days

2.5mg Generic Letrozole EOD

I dont see the need to change my protocol yet as I'm making good progress but I will be reassessing at 6 weeks out as thats really the last quarter of the diet (4 weeks more dieting to be ready 2 weeks out)


----------



## Tinytom

Tuesday was a shoulder workout

I did this

6.00 - 4iu GH, 80mcg ROHM Liquid Clen, 2 Nutrex Lipo6X 5g BCAA, 2g IA HMB, Green Tea

6.30 - 40 minutes cardio

7.30 - 3g CEE

8.30 - 70g Oats etc, 48g IA Whey, 5g EPA, 25mcg T3

11.00 - 250g Chicken, 35g Brown Basmati Rice, 10g EPA

2.00 - same as 11am

4.00 - 30g Cashews, 48g IA Whey

5.00 - 4iu GH, 5g BCAA, 2g HMB, 2 Nutrex Lipo 6X, 25mcg T3, 80mcg Liquid Clen. Green Tea

5.30 Train delts + 50 minutes cardio on stepper

7.30 - 72g Whey, 40g Vitargo

9.30 - 300ml Myprotein LEW chicken omlette, 30g Cashews

10.00 - IA Secreta GH capsules, 2g HMB

Today I decided to reduce my carbs a small amount (30g of rice, 10g Oats)

I did this for a number of reasons:

My progress has started to slow a little so time to change round the dieting, I will be using this lower amount on Mon, Tues, Thur, Fri and a higher carb day on wednesday and Sunday.

My cheat day will remain at Saturday.

This will represent a total reduction in carb calories of about 120 a day on low days.

However I am replacing those calories with a fat source so not a real drop in daily calories just a switch of source.

I have found the carb rotation style very helpful in the past so i will continue this until the show.

I have also decided not to train in the evening on Wednesdays as at the moment I am feeling very depleted on wednesdays. Last week I was forced to take a day off due to illness and I found that by increasing my carbs that day I felt 100% more energised on Thursday and I looked better as well. Therefore I will continue this. I will therefore train abs on another day.


----------



## Tinytom

Yesterday was Wednesday 16 August

My diet went like this

6.00 - 4iu GH, 2 Lipo6X, 2g HMB, 5g BCAA, green tea

6.30 - 40 minutes cardio

7.30 - 3g CEE

8.30 - 70g Oats etc and 48g Whey, 5g EPA, 25 mcg T3

11.00 - 250g Chicken, 35g Rice, 10g EPA

2.00 - same as 11am

4.00 - 48g Whey, 30g Cashews

6.00 - 100g Oats etc, 45g Protein shake 25mcg T3

9.00 - Club Sandwich at Frankie and Bennies

10.30 - 4iu GH

Today I had a rest from training as per my previous post. I found that the extra carbs had an almost immediate effect of increased fullness.

My GF was back from holiday yesterday so thats why the CLub Sandwich is there. We went out to have something to eat and seeing as I am progressing well I felt that this would not harm me. The meal was basically a high carb one anyway, although I did have some chips with it - Naughty Thomas.

I know that some people will say 'Oh you cheated etc etc' however I felt that seeing as I am 8 weeks out and have been dieting hard and the fact that I havent seen my GF in 2 weeks I didnt really want to be worrying about macros while I spent some time with her. I didnt have any pudding or sugary drinks so essentially I did control it to some extent:rolleyes:

However when I got up this morning I did decide to do 30 minutes hard cardio on the X trainer to make up for it. LOL


----------



## clarkey

Tom, what is the total amount of carbs on low days and high days and will you reduce this as you get closer to the show? also I notice that you have your cheat meal away from your high carb day is there any reason for this?

Ps I see what you mean about the Lipo 6


----------



## Tinytom

Low days are 200g

High days are 300g

The cheat yesterday was a one off mate, I normally have it on Saturday. On wednesdays I would normally have some more rice or oats.


----------



## Five-O

Tom, how are you finding the Hygetropin? any good? would you recommend them? been using blue tops for far too long now, fancy a change.


----------



## Tinytom

I like hygetropin better than other generic gh products ive used.

I seem to get on better with it for whatever reason.

Pics from Friday, just off to work in a mo so will update tomorrow.


----------



## Marsbar

your chest is unreal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DB

lookin dangerous there tom!


----------



## Five-O

fookin beef on the chest, delts and arms is unreal, and conditioning is getting sick, what a battle the British will be


----------



## clarkey

I trained with Tom yesterday trust me the guy is looking absolutely awsome and even better in the flesh than in those pics, ..he is currently 8 weeks out and is in show condition now, its frightening to think what he will look like in 8 weeks.


----------



## supercell

clarkey said:


> I trained with Tom yesterday trust me the guy is looking absolutely awsome and even better in the flesh than in those pics, ..he is currently 8 weeks out and is in show condition now, its frightening to think what he will look like in 8 weeks.


Sounds like you need some triolpex bars and some pizza mate, dont want you wasting away now! 

Looking good mate.

J


----------



## Tinytom

supercell said:


> Sounds like you need some triolpex bars and some pizza mate, dont want you wasting away now!
> 
> Looking good mate.
> 
> J


LOL I've thrown all my Trioplex bars out mate so I cant cheat with them.

I am only allowed one on Saturday night at work.

Over the weekend I trained with Clarkey on Saturday and must say he looks very full and dry. Just a few more weeks for him to bring in his legs and he'll be there for his qualifier. We both did an arm workout and certainly hammered ourselves into submission.

I had the customary Nandos with Cassie later on and then just nibbled on carby food like oats and a bit of cereal later on.

Sunday was back to dieting mode and I got up at 12pm (worked till 3am) and went and did my cardio and some abs.

I ate breakfast at 2.30pm and then the day went like this

2.30 - Oats and Whey as normal

4.30 - 300g Cod Loin with 100g Wholegrain Couscous (66g Protein 30g carbs) 10g EPA and 10ml Udos (20g fats)

7.00 - 100g Oats etc, 45g Protein Drink

I didnt eat anything else that day as I just wasnt hungry. I went to bed at about 9.30pm

------------------------------

This week sees a variation of my strategy

I'm all for Variation of Stimulation so after 6 weeks of Morning cardio I am going to change things around to keep my interest.

Therefore this morning I got up and did some Quads. First thing at 6.30.

Weight training before breakfast accomplishes a number of goals

1. Maximum calorie expenditure

2. Elevation of metabolism for longer

3. Different stimulus

My workout was not a very heavy one as this would cause fibre breakdown to such a degree that I would not be able to recover. There were more high rep sets and supersets involved.

I certainly feel a bit different today and a lot hotter but that may be due to the heating LOL.

I will be doing a morning training all this week as a bit of a change just to see how I react. I dont envisage doing this all the way to the show as I'd probably end up overtraining but as a short burst of stimulus it will be a good addition.

I will also be training in the evening but again my workouts are very short at the moment (45 minutes tops) and not with maximal weight so I doubt I'll end up overtired.

This method will also allow me to take Sunday and Wednesdays off an evening training without feeling that I've not done enough.


----------



## Great White

Sex on legs!

Cant want to stroke that chest when we come see ya at the show in october!!


----------



## clarkey

Hey Tom I stole your idea from your thread and tried the liquid eggs whites from my protein...quality mate alot more convienient especially when dieting. Just got 4 bottles and another 8 on the way


----------



## Tinytom

Govier - Get a ticket and get in line.

Clarkey - Yeah the LEW are quite convenient as I'm very lazy in the evening and get annoyed separating the yolks and stuff from eggs. Also I always seem to get some bloody shell in there as well and then you cant get it out grrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## catgirl2050

Just wanna say that you're looking very good atm. Especially after seeing you last night. keep up all the hard work and I'm sure it will pay off. 

Mwah

Cassie

XxX


----------



## winger

catgirl2050 said:


> Just wanna say that you're looking very good atm. Especially after seeing you last night. keep up all the hard work and I'm sure it will pay off.
> 
> Mwah
> 
> Cassie
> 
> XxX


Nice first post you stalker.


----------



## Tinytom

winger said:


> Nice first post you stalker.


LOL Cassie is my GF Winger.


----------



## DB

catgirl2050 said:


> Just wanna say that you're looking very good atm. Especially after seeing you last night. keep up all the hard work and I'm sure it will pay off.
> 
> Mwah
> 
> Cassie
> 
> XxX


Ahh so you are the one that tom has posted naked pics in the male animal forum.. nice to 'cum' along and join us


----------



## Tinytom

A continuation from the previous post regarding Monday.

I trained QUads first thing on MOnday and I did have a very good workout. I also trained hamstrings and calfs in teh evening

My day on monday went like this

6.00 - 4iu GH, 50mcg ROHM Liquid T3, 80 mcg ROHM Liquid Clen, 2 Lipo6X, 5g BCAA, 2g Inner Armour HMB

6.30 - Train Quads

7.30 - 3g CEE

8.30 - 70g Oats, 10g Blueberries, 10g Cranberries, 20g Lecithin, 10g Udos, 48g Whey

11.30 - 250g Chicken, 35g Brown Basmati Rice, 10g Udos, 10g EPA

2.00 - Same as above

4.00 - 48g Whey, 30g Cashews

6.00 - 45g ProPep (protein count), 30g Cashews

7.30 - Train Hamstrings and calves

8.30 - 72g Whey, 40g Vitargo (36 carbs)

10.30 - Inner Armour Screta GH, 2g HMB

*Training*

Quads

2 sets rear squats warm up

4 sets front and rear squats superset

3 sets leg extension

3 sets horizontal leg press

Hamstrings and Calfs

3 sets Lying Leg curls

3 sets LLC and Romanian deads supersets

3 sets LLC and reverse leg curl supersets

3 sets Seated calf raise

3 sets Seated calf and standing calf superset

3 sets single leg DB calf raise

3 sets Leg press calf raise

--------------------------------

I'm having a break from the giant set type training this week as I dont feel that this would be beneficial considering the twice a day type of training. Therefore I've broken down the exercises into supersets which are more managable

This week I am still carb rotating but have added in extra fats in the form of Udos oil 40g a day. This should provide me with the extra energy I need for the twice a day training.

Currently Low days look like this

350g Protein, 200g Carbs, 100g fats - 3100 calories

High days like this

350g Protein, 300g Carbs, 100g fats - 3500 calories

Low days are Monday, Tuesday, Thursday, Friday, Sunday

High days are Wednesday

Cheat day/high day is saturday.


----------



## Tinytom

DB said:


> Ahh so you are the one that tom has posted naked pics in the male animal forum.. nice to 'cum' along and join us


If I did have any naked pics of my GF I certainly wouldnt post them for you leeches to see.

I mean what sort of deviant posts pics of his missus for all the members to see. That guy would be really disturbed wouldnt he, I mean every time someone from the board saw his GF they would be thinking about facials and stuff.


----------



## Tinytom

Tuesday

So yesterday was my second day of double training. It went like this

6.00 - 50mcg ROHM liquid T3, 80mcg Liquid Clen, 2 lipo6X, 5g BCAA, 2g HMB, 4iu GH

6.30 - Train Delts

7.30 - 3g CEE

8.30 - Oats, whey, udos same as Monday

11.30 - 250g Chicken, 35g BBR, 10g Udos, 10g EPA

2.00 - Same as 11.30

4.00 - 48g Whey, 30g Cashews

6.00 - Train Back and Traps

7.30 - 3g CEE, 30 minutes Cardio

8.00 - 72g Whey, 40g Vitargo

9.30 - 100g Chicken, 300ml MyProtein LEW - Chicken Omlette, 40g Cashews

10.00 - SecretaGH 2g HMB

Training

Delts

3 sets DB press

3 sets Smith machine press, DB laterals superset

3 sets Front raises, rear laterals superset

3 sets DB upright row

3 sets standing military press, BB front raise superset

Back and Traps

3 sets pulldown

3 sets BB Row Deadlift superset

3 sets Machine single arm row, lat pullover superset

3 sets High single arm iso pulldown

3 sets DB shrugs

3 sets DB double Bent over row, Kelso Shrugs

3 sets machine shrugs

----------------------------------

I was visibly tighter today especially round the lower back and abs.

Glutes are nearly there and hamstrings will be fully through ina few weeks.

Traditionally my back has always been my problem area in terms of conditioning (as in not as dry or shredded as the fornt) however it is coming in very well now and I am sure that it will be the best I have ever looked from the rear this year.

7 weeks out and my front is striated with striuations across my abs, quads are deeply cut now and my shoulders and arms are paper like thin when I flex. The only place left for fat to come off is on my lower back and the top of my glutes.

Progress has picked up again this week in terms of conditioning so there's only one more place that fat can go from. I am keeping my carbs on low days at 200g as this is a comfortable level for me at the moment while still losing fat.

The major difference this wek that I have seen is muscel hardness. I have a more granity look now which can be from.

1. Tren Hex really kicking in

2. Dropping the NPP from my course

3. addition of extra fats

4. Just better conditioning as the diet progresses.

However I am finding myself more angry this week, I dropped a plate on my foot last night and had to calm myself very quickly as I wanted to throw the thing through the wiindow. Also I nearly had a proper rage at someone fro leaving the tiniest DB out but instead I just carried on.

This might be due to increased stress on me at the moment with the launching of a few different business ventures that I have going. The first is the webshop that sponsors the forum (www.mosn.co.uk) I am a marketing/product consultant for them so I will be the customer face helping people with their enquiries and making sure that no sh*tty customer service happens like you see in some web shops.

The next venture will be happening in a few months just after the British as I will be leaving my job to start my own business (I cannot say what it is just yet in case it doesnt happen).

There's also a few other things on with seminars and BDP work that is taking up my time so I have had to pretty much cancel any consultancy work with any new fitness/bbing clients. My existing clients will not be affected by this.

And all that with a full time job so things are pretty busy.

Oh there's the small matter of British Prep in with all of that.


----------



## Nytol

Tinytom said:


> However I am finding myself more angry this week, I dropped a plate on my foot last night and had to calm myself very quickly as I wanted to throw the thing through the wiindow. Also I nearly had a proper rage at someone fro leaving the tiniest DB out but instead I just carried on.


You have to love that tren, :lol:

Best of luck with the business.


----------



## Delhi

Sound like you are well on target Tom.

Question:

You describe your back / glutes as the only area to still be holding fat. What would you do diet wise if / when the remaining fat goes?

Would you stop dieting as such and then try to maintain??


----------



## supercell

Sounds like everything is nicely under control Tom. Interesting ideas you have regarding training, seems like they are working well.

Just on a side note you seem to rely alot on whey during this diet and less solid food. Any reason for this or is it just convenience?

Keep up the good work my friend

J


----------



## TomKend

Really enjoying the thread and have been using some of your training methods / exercises. Can I ask what are Kelso Shrugs?

I tended to use whey alot in my diet, this was partly down to a convience thing, as James has asked I'd be interested also in your opinions.

Best of luck on the business ventures... Will set up an account and put some orders in when I financially get back on track.

Tommy K

All done bye bye


----------



## Jimmy1

pics looking good tom

just keep on as you are

its all in the right direction


----------



## winger

Tinytom said:


> 3 sets pulldown


Hey Big Tom, is there a reason for doing pulldowns over pullups?


----------



## Tinytom

Nytol - My patience is being tested a lot these days LOL.

Del - I think that when I reach that elusive goal of zero fat and total condition on my back I will simply maintain that condition by backing off a bit on the cardio as it wont be needed so much.

James/Tom - Yeah I do use a lot of whey at the moment the reasons are that first thing in the morning I tend not to be able to eat a lot and oats and say chicken would be hard to get down. I have considered downing some LEW but although they are tasteless I just cant drink them raw with any regularity.

In the afternoon my meal is just before I leave work so kind of like a last minute scoff. I take in some cashews and fats as well to slow the absorption.

PWO I have always got on well with 72g Whey and 40g Vitargo/WMS so I see no reason to change this yet. However I will be changing to cod fillet and rice as I get closer to the show and cut out the shakes.

Tom - Kelso shrugs are performed as follows. Get DB in each hand. Sit on bench. Lean forward so shoulders are in line with knees. Retract shoulders (NOT SHRUG) its not a typical shrug and a very small movement, I find it develops the peak of my traps quite well and certainly has contirbuted to my trap thickness in the last year. You can use quite a bit of weight but I've found it best to do the exercise last in your trap regime as you will feel it more with less weight.

Winger - I do pullups from time to time but I am 90kg and this is close to my maximum on the Pulldown machine so I cant really get the amount of reps or concentration that I want to. Also the straight bar of pullups tends to give my wrists problems.

Jimmy - To the point as always, sometimes its temtping to do new stuff but I have to keep telling myself that its not needed.


----------



## gym rat

best of luck tom, your an inspiration to us all


----------



## Tinytom

Thanks gym rat its good to think that somewhere my random burblings are benefiting someone.

So following my plan this week I had a higher carb day on Wednesday there is a snapshot of my diet attached to this post.

I only did cardio on wednesday morning and did not train in the evening.

Thursday's diet went exactly the same as Monday and Tuesday so I wont waste space by repeating it.

Training on Thursday went like this

AM - Legs

3 sets squats (100kg)

3 sets front/rear squats superset (100kg, 100, 120)

3 sets seated leg curls (20kg)

3 sets seated leg curls/Romanian Deads (100kg)

3 sets Walking DB lunges 12kg DBs

I had already trained legs this week so this was more of a cardio workout than anything. I like the idea of training legs together as you get an awesome blood volume type workout where you get so pumped its like you can feel the muscles separating when you squat etc.

I was quite shattered after this, its important when you do this type of training not to get carried away and do too much or you risk over training. The idea is just to stimulate the metabolism enough to raise it for a few hours which cardio (on a bike) would not do. You don't want to break down fibres just burn optimum calories and keep the muscle full of blood.

Thursday nite training went like this

Chest

3 sets DB flyes

3 sets DB flyes/DB press (incline)

3 sets Cable crossover Low/High

3 sets Cybex Press/Front Delt DB raise

3 sets Pec Dec

3 Sets Smith machine military press.

Alhough I am training chest I have found it very beneficial to add a few shoulder exercises in at the end as these muscles are ancillary to a chest workout. Therefore because incline cybex utilises front delt to some degree I add the extra stimulus of a front DB raise as well, only light (10kg)

I also did 30 minutes on the bike after this workout to hammer out some remaining calories.

This morning I trained back first thing and I have a delt/trap workout tonight.

This type of training is draining but very good mentally for pure focus. Cardio is boring and you end up depleted and looking sh*t afterwards, a workout leaves you looking pumped which is a great feeling.

Condition wise I am visibly improved this week, more condition is coming through on my back and my vascularity is very good. From the fornt I am ready to take on anybody but from the rear I need a few more weeks to be in the best shape.

My biggest improvement this year has been my legs, they are bigger now than in portsmouth and more importantly my hamstring sweep has grown which always seemed to be an issue for me.

I will try to get some photos done tonight but I havent shaved my back in a few weeks so they wont be the best, I may wait till tomorrow so that my true condition can show through.

I ABSOLUTELY CANT WAIT FOR MY NANDOS TOMORROW.


----------



## supercell

I must admit that was something that really impressed me about your physique when I came to see you. Without wanting to sound like a raving homosexual, you have fantastic legs (all the better when shaved tho) Your separation and mass is right up there with the best and if you must know I think your hamstrings are a strong bodypart, not a weaker one.

I really do want to see you conditioned from the back (above the waist) cos when this happens all hell will break loose! This is the only thing IMO that will stop you being crowned the champ and I know that this is a real priority for you. I know just before the Portsmouth show both Paul B and I said that your back was behind (probably not the best thing to say before a show) but now I think you have really taken the bull by the horns (just as I have done with my chest and back development by respected people's comments)

Comments like these from people we respect can only make a person more determined to be at their absolute best come show day. They are certainly not meant to belittle anyone.

The thought of you and me in the shape of our lives on the British stage together is quite an inspiring thought and with the mindset we both have I see no reason why this wont happen.

Keep up the good work Tom. Having potential to excel is no good unless fulfilled and this is where you are different this time round. Your great potential is there to be realised and if I can think that I have played a tiny part in getting you there (by whatever means) then it will have been a job well done.

Stay strong and prosper my friend,

J


----------



## winger

Tom, I really like your Journal. Tons of info and easy to read.

I would like to see a pic with Tom and supercell on stage together with trophy's.


----------



## Tinytom

Thanks James, I think we are both going to fight even harder because we are friends. BUt thats a good thing cos we really will display the proper effort required to be at the top.

My back has always been my let down I think and this year I have worked hard to bring it up. Being 7 weeks out and in the condition I am it should be there this time.

I think that after you outperform yourself at the Gravesend show today you will have a renewed vigour James and now its the last 7 weeks but we are both in show condition already so after these next few weeks we will both be crazy looking.

I just cant wait till the British now mate. I hope you are staying at my hotel (City Inn) as normal and we can have breakfast in the morning a little less stressed than we both are now.

Whatever the result at the Finals neither of us can say that we didnt do our utmost to beat each other LMAO

Winger - Thanks mate, I do like to read peoples comments if they have enjoyed reading the thread as it makes all those bloody tedious hours of inputting food times etc worthwhile. MOst people dont realise that I do this free of charge and so its nice to be appreciated.


----------



## winger

Tinytom said:


> Winger - Thanks mate, I do like to read peoples comments if they have enjoyed reading the thread as it makes all those bloody tedious hours of inputting food times etc worthwhile. MOst people dont realise that I do this free of charge and so its nice to be appreciated.


I get more info here than any book or the thousands of anecdotal studies that don't mean squat.

Once again, thanks you giant killer! 

That goes for you too James!


----------



## supercell

Tinytom said:


> Thanks James, I think we are both going to fight even harder because we are friends. BUt thats a good thing cos we really will display the proper effort required to be at the top.
> 
> My back has always been my let down I think and this year I have worked hard to bring it up. Being 7 weeks out and in the condition I am it should be there this time.
> 
> I think that after you outperform yourself at the Gravesend show today you will have a renewed vigour James and now its the last 7 weeks but we are both in show condition already so after these next few weeks we will both be crazy looking.
> 
> I just cant wait till the British now mate. I hope you are staying at my hotel (City Inn) as normal and we can have breakfast in the morning a little less stressed than we both are now.
> 
> Whatever the result at the Finals neither of us can say that we didnt do our utmost to beat each other LMAO
> 
> Winger - Thanks mate, I do like to read peoples comments if they have enjoyed reading the thread as it makes all those bloody tedious hours of inputting food times etc worthwhile. MOst people dont realise that I do this free of charge and so its nice to be appreciated.


Good post Tom, summed up perfectly.

Speak soon big guy

J


----------



## Littleluke

Only just had a good look at this thread, I must say you're looking extremely well tom and with so much time left. This competition will be too close to call! Good work.


----------



## Fantom

Hey Tom,

Thanks for the mention, it's Simon Fan here and yes I will be trying to qualify for the British this year, can't let you guys have all the fun now can we?? Should be a good line up, It's been a few years since I competed but I'm hungrier and better than ever so you guys had better be busting your balls!!! Training with big Zack Khan and Dorian himself so got a good team behind me. Well, must go and train!! Drop me a line boys and girls

Fantom


----------



## Delhi

It just gets better and better....................

How things Tom? looking forward to your next update.


----------



## supercell

Fantom said:


> Hey Tom,
> 
> Thanks for the mention, it's Simon Fan here and yes I will be trying to qualify for the British this year, can't let you guys have all the fun now can we?? Should be a good line up, It's been a few years since I competed but I'm hungrier and better than ever so you guys had better be busting your balls!!! Training with big Zack Khan and Dorian himself so got a good team behind me. Well, must go and train!! Drop me a line boys and girls
> 
> Fantom


Welcome Simon and best of luck with your qualification and prep. We will all make sure the U90's IS the class of the British this year.

J


----------



## Tinytom

Hi guys sorry not had a chance to update as been so busy with all the business things that not really had a chance to write along reply here.

Basically I do my diet updates at my day job first thing when no one is around however this week I've been doing my business plans and website work instead as this will be my income in a few months.

So this week has been a bit of a departure from convention from my usual diet plans.

I was not happy on Sunday as I felt that I had not made progress at all last week. I was looking quite flat and depleted even after my carb up day so I knew something was wrong with what I was doing.

Therefore I decided to do a little experiment this week and I have doen the following

1. I returned my carb levels to my normal intake. i.e 100g oats am, 100g rice split over 2 meals, 40g Vitargo PWO. This gives about 250g carbs a day I think (I'll have to check my diary when I update that later) Theres also carbs from lecithin, nuts etc before any smart asses say that it doesnt add up (mr Llewelyn  )

2. I reduced my fat intake, I felt that the fats were not really helping me as I was increasing my carbs therefore my fats have been adjusted to

5g EPA with breakfast

10g Udos with 11am meal

30g Cashews with 2pm meal

30g Cashews with evening LEW meal.

So my fat profile has been lowered somewhat.

3. I continued with my 2 WO a day split on every day except wed and Sunday. ON Wed I did cardio am and rested PM. On Sunday I did calves and cardio am.

4. Addition of a higher carb day on Wednesday. I was doing an extra serving of oats on Wednesdays but I felt that this was not enough considering my conditioning level and the problems with the level of calories burnt through training. Therefore on Wednesday I had my normal diet but included some wholemeal buns with turkey burgers and 2 Cinnamon Trioplex bars as well (these will be replaced by oats and rice next week as it was a last minute thing before I had to go out)

5 Training - My training as you may recall is aimed at calories burning not muscle development/growth. Therefore I have been training some bodyparts twice a week for the last few weeks. This obviuosly depends on the previous week as to what I do this week but an example of last week is as follows

Mon - Quads AM, Hams/calfs PM

Tue - Back AM, Delts PM

Thur - Quad/Ham superset AM, Chest PM

Fri - Delts AM, Back PM

Sat - Arms

Sun - Calfs

Mon - Quads AM, Chest PM

Tue - Delts AM, Back PM

Thur - Quad/Ham AM, Delts PM

Fri (today) - Chest Am, Back PM

I think thats right for last week, havent got time to double check now.

But you can see where things are going, a lot of work on bodyparts so each one gets hit a few times over 2 weeks. BUT nothing is to failure its all moderate weight for 10-12 reps with a few supersets. Its not EASY but not an all out failure and strength workout like I would do Off season.

This method is working well for me so I plan on using it until I feel I need to change again.

THE RESULTS

So this week there are noticeable results

1. My back is fuller and drier

2. My chest is not depleted (a sign that I am undercarbed)

3. I have loads of energy for training.

4. Noticeable differences in my condition and hardness.

Therefore I am confident that I have made the right decision and after talking with Paul Scarb (my voice of reason and about the only guy I do listen to on diet) the theory makes sense as well.

So I will definately get some photos done tonight, hopefully theres a visable difference lol.


----------



## Tinytom

Fantom said:


> Hey Tom,
> 
> Thanks for the mention, it's Simon Fan here and yes I will be trying to qualify for the British this year, can't let you guys have all the fun now can we?? Should be a good line up, It's been a few years since I competed but I'm hungrier and better than ever so you guys had better be busting your balls!!! Training with big Zack Khan and Dorian himself so got a good team behind me. Well, must go and train!! Drop me a line boys and girls
> 
> Fantom


Hey Simon

Martin told me you were competing I think it will be awesome with all of these top physiques up on stage. Going to be a huge battle and no mistake. I beleive you will be qualifying at birmingham then? I'm hoping to get down there to assess my competition.


----------



## Tinytom

some pics from today

you can see that although my back is not fully there yet I have lost loads off my waist and lower back. so in a few weeks it should be ready to rock.

Sorry about no leg shots I neglected to wear any underwear today.

The only place that I feel there is fat to lose is the very tops of my glutes (as the lowers by the hams are striated) and my back. Everywhere else is pretty much see through.


----------



## Tinytom

more pics.

I trained arms today hence the vascularity in the area. I did back and traps yesterday.


----------



## clarkey

Great pics Tom, back is looking a hell of alot tighter..shoulders are looking huuuuge as well..

Will you change anything to help get the top of your glutes through or is it just a case of being patient as you do have around 6 weeks still left?


----------



## ah24

Wow

For 6 weeks out and semi striated glutes already - thats great.

Keep up the hard work mate, looking forward to the show, have you dropped the giant sets yet or are they still being used?


----------



## Tinytom

Clarkey - Just a question of patience mate, everything is still progressing so I dont really need any drastic changes.

Ah24 - I've dropped out giant sets for a while as I'm training with wieghts twice a day so that might be abit much. I'm doing a lot of supersets though


----------



## Tommo1436114510

Tom

Your pics are looking awesome. The back definitely looks tighter. Still a bit left on the lower section!

This thread is great. As you know i'm off training still, this thread is keeping me going.

Keep going pal.


----------



## Tinytom

Well you know most of all the effort I put in while dieting mate seeing as you normally bear the brunt of my temper tantrums in the gym. 

I've got some awesome muscle gaining plans for when you get back mate, that long break you've had off due to your injury will only serve to make the rebound into 'mission massive' more effective.


----------



## supercell

All coming together very nicely. Ready from the front now mate just keep chipping away at the back.

This is where people's heads normally start to waiver. They see themselves from the front and think 'I'm ready' so start to back off from the cardio and eat a little more.

The body will not start cannabalising tissue at the expense of the fat from diffferent areas. This is one of the first rules and one that I know Tom knows only too well this year. He's peeled from the front already (and no doubt the front and backs of his legs are too) but knows that NO let up is the only way to get the look he's after.

Certain parts of my physique come thru quicker than others but it doesn't mean I'm ready. For me its my kidney area and my upper back that are last to come thru yet my glutes can be thru a few weeks earlier.

All I can say is you are very much on the right track, just keep your approach simple and let time do its job; as we all know nothing happens overnight (if only) With 6 weeks to go, like me, you are sitting in the perfect position, having qualified and being well on target to produce your very best showing to date.

good work sir.

J


----------



## Delhi

N-I-C-E

Waist looks a lot tighter Tom, and delts have really came out. Even though you might still be holding a wee bit on lower back, I think compared to last time there is less............meaning it IS coming off. And with six weeks left I fully expect you to nail it (Again).

Tom when posing for these pictures your face looks VERY relaxed, is it just a method you have when flexing to appear relaxed, or are you actually not flexing much at all?


----------



## chrisj22

Wow.

Waist is very tight - I've never seen it as small. Shoulders aren't even funny - they are voluminous!!

Good luck, Tom. It's obvious your grafing your balls off.


----------



## Tinytom

Del - Thanks mate, I am actually tensing quite hard but after a few years of competition you tend to get better at doing it without the 'sh*tting yourself' look

Chris - Its weird this year that I'm eating more carbs but looking tighter. Still hard work but means I have more energy to throw at it.


----------



## Great White

Looking lean mate.

Can really see the weight loss in your face too now.

You look like some poor starved homless tramp now, rather than just a poor homeless tramp 

Keep up the effort mate!


----------



## Fivos

Nice one Tom..again nice and full will show your hardness off. Waist is also in...

Fivos


----------



## PRL

Looking good there Tom. Hard and dry mate.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Looking fantastic there Tom, as you said very little to lose now.

It should be a great Under 90``s class this year.

What are you weighing right now?


----------



## winger

Delhi said:


> Tom when posing for these pictures your face looks VERY relaxed, is it just a method you have when flexing to appear relaxed, or are you actually not flexing much at all?


That is what I thought! What a Pro. 

Damn you look good.

I have to ask. Is 6 weeks going to be to long? You look so good now.


----------



## Tinytom

MM - I'm 90.4kg at the moment, I havent really dropped any wieght but I have had noticeable fat loss this week which is strange

Winger - Thanks for the compliment but you are Hackskii's brother so I dont know if I should have some reservations about your intentions towards me:rolleyes: Hackskii has mentioned a few times how he 'would' 'if' he was Gay

This week I've had some issues with back injuries to contend with. Some of you may remember that I have a recurring back injury in my Ql which is just by the lower back/glute.

Well this compacted again last monday so training has been a bit careful until I saw my osteopath yesterday who bent me back up.

I was feeling quite good then until I suddenly pulled a muscle in my rotator cuff driving back to work so last night I was unable to train due to an immense pain in my right shoulder blade. I did some hot and cold treatment on it and its much better today although a bit sore still. Things like this really do my head in because Im so careful about training and form and to have 2 injuries in the same week is a bit down heartening.

Diet wise things have been the same although last night I mixed up an omlette with some MP LEW and had a bit of peri peri stir fry chicken with it. Very nice.

I trained quads this morning, light weight due to my rotator not being 100% and high reps.

My wieght has not changed in the last few weeks at all although my condiiton has improved dramatically.

My back, which is my major worry is now seeing striations coming on the lower lats and my glutes have also thinned out so I dont see the need to change anything diet wise.

My gear at the moment is

300mg ROHM Masteron

300mg ROHM Tren Hex

750mg Omnadren

MST and Proviron

I am also taking T4 in the am and liquid T3 in the evening, both with meals as I've found this more productive.

I am also using some pharma GH that I got hold of a few weeks ago, I am using 6iu a day up to the last week.


----------



## Nytol

Tinytom said:


> MM - I'm 90.4kg at the moment, I havent really dropped any wieght but I have had noticeable fat loss this week which is strange
> 
> I am also using some pharma GH that I got hold of a few weeks ago, I am using 6iu a day up to the last week.


That is good news about the weight and condition.

Pharma GH, :hail:, very nice indeed, which one is it?


----------



## Tinytom

Its Nutropin.

Gonna run out next week but got some simplex on order.

Good job I did all those nights cleaning Goviers house in my thong otherwise I wouldnt be able to afford it.


----------



## Nytol

Tinytom said:


> Good job I did all those nights cleaning Goviers house in my thong otherwise I wouldnt be able to afford it.


PMSL :lol:


----------



## supercell

You'll love the Nutropin Tom, trust me.

J


----------



## Tinytom

LOL Already loving it James

There's such a massive difference between pharma and Generic that the extra expense is definately worth it. I was as big as ahouse on Monday training shoulders. No wonder some of these pros with access to this stuff all the time are so big, imagine the ocmbination of Pharma GH and slin in the off season. WOW.


----------



## supercell

Now you know why I get such a pump when training. However, I think I may have filled those ones you've got with bac water mate Only joking my friend.

GH/Slin combo is something I have been looking into for the off season esp since I will be taking my normal few months off. After speaking to a few 'in the know' guys it really does sound like it may be worth giving a go.

Taking it this way is also safer in respect of the likelyhood of going hypo is lessened by the effect of the GH. However, normal slin protocol must still be followed I understand.

Sounds like an 'off season' journal in the making!!:lift:

J


----------



## Fantom

Hey Tom and James, hope you're keeping well, never met you before Tom but from what I've seen of you it will be one tough class this year, You hold a lot of muscle on such a short frame?? I'll be doing Lemington in just over a weeks time as I've competed there many times and know the stage well. Weight is 92kg and looking very dry and full, made a lot of improvements to my pyhsique last few months so will be interesting to see how I compare to you guys. James, hi there do you remeber when I judged you at the NABBA Novice Britain in 2003?? I was impressed with you then, now it looks like we'll be up there together!!

Well keep training hard not long to go now!!!

Simon Fan

If you're ever in Birmingham pop down Temple gym for a workout!!!


----------



## supercell

Simon,

Blimey, that seems like a lifetime ago. I remember that startled 'rabbit in the headlights' look I had.

The day was all a bit of a blurr, all I can remember is being SO depleted. I think I weighed well under 12 stone. I only started carbing up for shows last year!!!:crazy:

I'll be at Leamington and I'm sure Tom will be too. Always a cracking show with loads of competitors. I wont disturb you but if you have a chance come up and say hi and best of luck. It would be great to have you up on stage at Notts with both myself and Tom.:beer1:

I love comebacks, I'm a sucker for them. Dont think I could ever stay away long enough to be able to do a comeback myself.

Best of luck Simon, I have admired your physique and remember seeing pics of you when I was starting out. Funny how things turn out..eh?  :lift:

J


----------



## Jimmy1

LOL

i remember the days of using genatropin only

there was no ug to my knowledge

there was that russian gh in the green/white box but it wasnt as good tbh...genatropin all the way....but it cost a bomb!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538

Hi guys don't know if this is the right place but tom i have already been speaking to you through PM and you told me to come to a post so here i am

I am a amateur who is looking for advice on what stacks to take as well as what HGH works the best with giving the least if possible non side effects.

I am currently training 3 times a week to strip body fat off me before gaining any serious muscle mass and when i train i train for 45 minutes doing weights and then about 15-20 mins on treadmill for cardio,

I am currently taking 3x3 BSN Nitrix caps throughout the day and also taking in the morning a inner aromor training pack, i also take 2x2 PHD Lean degree to help with the body fat loss, and also taking 2-3 protein shakes a day as well,

If anyone can help me out with anything to do with HGH or Stacks or even with the supplements i am taking now then please please let me know, i am willing to take any information about anything that is going to help me make big/quick muscle gains:lift: as i want to eventually be like Tim and a few others on here and possibly enter into a few contests who knows!!!!

Thanks in advance for any/all advice received

Cheers Guys!!!!!


----------



## ah24

Chris4Pez, think it would be best if you copied and pasted this into the steroid/pro-hormone section of the board mate.


----------



## winger

ah24 said:


> Chris4Pez, think it would be best if you copied and pasted this into the steroid/pro-hormone section of the board mate.


Or start up your own journal. 

Oh welcome to the board Chris.


----------



## Tinytom

Simon - I'm coming to Lemington mate so I will see you there. Better not look too good or me and James will have to force feed you some pizzas afterwards LMAO. I've never seen any photos of you but I'm told from Martin and others that you are quality so I'm looking forward to seeing you.

This week has been pretty much the same as normal diet wise although I have been alternating my carbs before training. My diet is like this

6.00 - NX labs Methyl Ripped, 5g BCAA, 3iu Nutropin, NX labs Anavol (glutamine/creatine combo)

6.30 - Train

7.30 - 3g CEE

8.30 - 100g Oats/Barley, 10g Cranberries, 10g Blueberries, 20g Lecithin, mixed spice. 45g Protein drink. T4, 5g EPA, multi vits

11.00 - 250g Peri Peri Chicken, 50g B Basmati Rice, 10ml Udos

2.00 - Same as above but 30g Cashews instead of udos

4.00 - Vanilla Protein Pudding (50g Protein) + 100g oats on alternate days

5.30 - Same as 6.00, 50ug T3

6.00 - Train

7.00 - 3g CEE, Cardio

7.30 - 48g whey, 40g Vitargo

9.30 - Evening meal - Had Steak burgers last night, but most nights chicken omlette using Myprotein LEW

10.30 - SecretaGH

On the days that I havent had the oats before training it has been much harder work but the difference in the condition is amazing. My back this morning was like a road map and even the middle back is starting to harden up which is a major problem for me normally.

So I will carry this on next week. I was going to drop the oats every day but I only want to take out little bits at a time, If I drop them out fully then I've got no manouevering room at all.

I am still training twice a day with weights, although I've had to move things around slightly this week because of my injury so Tuesday was my rest day instead of wednesday.

Going to get some photos done this weekend so that you can see the difference.


----------



## Tinytom

5 weeks away from the show now (4 weeks of dieting really). After the weekends re feed I looked very dry and full on Sunday morning. The main difference I am noticing this time is that as well as being full I am quite hard with it. Normally after a refeed day I am smaller and very defined but not very 'full' in the muscles.

I think this year as my muscles have matured they have taken on a more granity texture which helps them appear bigger and harder when carbed up.

My back was visibly improved on Sunday, I always measure my progress with my back on Sunday as I have a genetic disposition to retain more water (and Fat) on my back.

Therefore the real test is after a carb up and a water depletion (because I work Saturday night I use a lot of water sweating etc in the hot club and only drink about 2 litres back in when you consider the water absorbed into the muscle glycogen as well this results in a depleted state), I am happy to say there was visible improvement in the lower back area with almost no loose skin or grisly fat to pinch.

So everything is coming along nicely in tim efor the show, I should hit it right on time with about 10 days spare until show day.

This week I am keeping everything the same. The only addition is that I am putting clen back in for 2 weeks as I've had 2 weeks off.

I am training twice a day although I may swap a few of the morning sessions for cardio just to change things around a bit.

I still have a small pain in my lower back from last week although my rotator twinge is now completely gone which was a massive relief. Therefore I will be very careful with my lifting this week and will be using a weight belt almost every set. Now that I am getting low on insulation theres more chance of an injury so I want to be absolutely sure of total care.

I trained my chest this morning and was stupidly pumped, I beleive this was due to a small change i made in my dosing schedule (timing not quantity) so I will see if this is the case every day before reporting it as fact here.

Tonight will be my last session at the steroid drop in before the show. I always take 4 weeks off before the show so that I can keep everything the same in the last month. I will also be taking every weekend off from door work from next week as I cant risk an injury or injuring someone. This was confirmed by an incident last week where I had to defend myself against a coked up He Man and also an incident this weekend whereby I had to tackle someone who supposedly had a knife. Both situations had the potential for massive injury to myself and for £60 just isnt worth the risk when I have spent 14 weeks, no almost 2 years preparing for this show.

I will be at Lemington this weekend to assess the competition both on and off the stage (mr Llewellin LOL) but also really to focus myself. I find that attending bbing shows really fires me up for the next few weeks and focusses me on my diet. James will agree with me on this although he's had the benefit of actually competing during his diet to spur him on.

If any of you are at lemington feel free to say hello, so many people tell me afterwards that they were going to sayhello but didnt want to interupt/bother me etc. which is so silly cos I'm just a normal person, its always nice to put a face to the name.


----------



## supercell

^^ totally agree mate. Watching shows is awesome when you are a few weeks out. I always leave with fire in my belly or thinking 'fcuk!'. I remember in 2005 after seeing the Leamington show photos and seeing Nathan. I turned to Nic and said 'I'm just off to do another hour of cardio!' And ya know what I did and almost died as I was on 35g of carbs for about 4 days....Oh how things change.

Be good to see you and awesome if we could get a training session/shoot together after the British, I know Eric is keen to capitalise on it!!

Good to see all is going well my friend. I think we both know what that fullness is down to.....God bless the Pharmacuetical GH!! I would honestly say better than sliced bread...Actually come to think of it bread is pretty good too!

J


----------



## Tinytom

Yeah I've been trying to pin Alex Mac down but he's busy at the mo.

However It'll have to be in Nottingham or Bristol, I'll be to shattered to travel to London.

What about doing something before the British?


----------



## supercell

Tinytom said:


> If any of you are at lemington feel free to say hello, so many people tell me afterwards that they were going to sayhello but didnt want to interupt/bother me etc. which is so silly cos I'm just a normal person, its always nice to put a face to the name.


But Tom that spangly thong and tight lycra vest you do insist on wearing to shows has put people off in the past....I have just learnt to deal with it now but for many it scarred them for a number of months afterwards only to be subjected to it again the following year.

Lose the vest mate, I find the thong on its own is far less 'in ya face' and has got me many friends in the past...In fact I think that was when you first approached me. 

J


----------



## Tinytom

supercell said:


> But Tom that spangly thong and tight lycra vest you do insist on wearing to shows has put people off in the past....I have just learnt to deal with it now but for many it scarred them for a number of months afterwards only to be subjected to it again the following year.
> 
> Lose the vest mate, I find the thong on its own is far less 'in ya face' and has got me many friends in the past...In fact I think that was when you first approached me.
> 
> J


Yes but that day you had the thong on backwards otherwise I would have simply walked by.


----------



## supercell

Tinytom said:


> Yes but that day you had the thong on backwards otherwise I would have simply walked by.


PMSL!!! 

Still hid everything tho, didn't it?

J


----------



## supercell

Before you even think about it.....ENOUGH.

J


----------



## Snorbitz1uk

Tom,

What is the NX labs stuff like, never heard of them before what else do they do?


----------



## Tinytom

NX labs stuff is quite potent mate although I cant really promote them cos of my Inner Armour sponsorship.

I have found the Methyl Ripped to be a nice addition, doesnt make you jittery but you can feel it working if that makes sense.


----------



## Tinytom

pics from today

I havent really hit the pose right in my RDB but you get the idea.

Major improvements in the lower back area, fair amount of water and some fat still to go but this is the last area.


----------



## leveret

Looking really good Tom but why are you kneeing down?


----------



## Tinytom

ha ha cheeky bugger

I'm a dwarf OK:mad:


----------



## leveret

A fooking massive good looking dwarf

xx lol


----------



## winger

Liam said:


> A fooking massive good looking dwarf
> 
> xx lol


Not sure about the good looking part, just wait till he turns around.


----------



## Delhi

Again Tom improvements in the back area are clear compared to the last pictures. I think at this rate come show day it should all be perfect.

I would not like to be a judge.......................

MT11 per chance?????


----------



## Tinytom

LOL

Yes I do like the tanning peptides Del.

I havent had any for about a week though, was so busy last week that everytime I got to the gym I forgot to take it with me (I use it right before a sunbed)

BTW I was 91.2kg in those photos so still holding my weight but losing fat and gaining condition. Weird.


----------



## Delhi

Tinytom said:


> BTW I was 91.2kg in those photos so still holding my weight but losing fat and gaining condition. Weird.


Looks like you have the same bug as James L.....................bacterium freakius maximus..LOL


----------



## Great White

Liam said:


> but why are you kneeing down?


:dance::whoo:

Looking great tom - Cant wait to get my arms around ya in October!


----------



## clarkey

Great pics Tom..... you are getting tighter week by week and still looking very full (must be those sat refeeds  )


----------



## jabsy

Another amazing read and your pics are awesome!!!


----------



## Nytol

Looking really good there mate.


----------



## TomKend

Great back shape there Tom.

Yes, Losing BF and Gaining Condition is a great place to be. As I have possibly said before it it ain't broke don't fix it. You've got something right.

Keep up the work

Tommy K...

All done bye bye


----------



## DB

damn tom i am shocked huge difference from portsmouth..


----------



## chrisj22

That rear lat spread is freaky - deffo improvements in the back.


----------



## Tinytom

AT LAST

I'm down to 89.4kg today

finally some weight loss to accompany that condition. LOL.

Daily changes now.


----------



## supercell

Tinytom said:


> AT LAST
> 
> I'm down to 89.4kg today
> 
> finally some weight loss to accompany that condition. LOL.
> 
> Daily changes now.


hey Tom,

Me too mate, 87.5kgs. 3.5lbs in 2 days, funny how these things happen quickly and then nothing for weeks. Oh well at least you'll make the weight now

keep pushing mate

J


----------



## Tinytom

Thanks for all your comments, I feel I have definately improved since portsmouth, I reckon I've gained about 2-3kg since then.

Now I am starting to see daily changes I know I am close to the condition that I need to be in to stand a chance against all the other top guys there. With 4 weeks left until the show its really starting to make me have butterflys.

I will have to get my posing routine sorted this week, I know in my head the music and transitions etc, just got to practice it. I also will be doing more mandatory practice every day. Tommo my training partner is back from his injury this week so he will be helping me along.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

You look as though you have made gains too since April.

To be 87-89kg in the condition you and James are in is awesome at 5`4 considering you were both middleweights two years ago.

The Under 90 class will be the class of the finals this year for sure.


----------



## Kezz

you look the business Tom, nice one


----------



## winger

Bump


----------



## 3752

i will say Tom that you have definatly changed since the April show both in physique and mind set, it has been said many times that this years LH class will be a very tough class when all is said and done win, lose or draw you can sit back and say that you did everything you could for this show which is what it is all about...


----------



## Tinytom

Just a quick update as Im snowed under with work at the mo.

Yesterday I weighed 90kg exactly. This week has seen me improve every day just slightly, I am now looking very tight all over especially in my back. The best condition is always in the morning so I'm going to try and get a photo done next week as a guide for what I would look like dry. There are now striations all up my glutes and you can see the separation between my maximums and minimus on a side chest.

My conditioning through my front is silly veins at the moment, just totally rock solid. My back is onits way so if I can get anywhere near the front in terms of hardness I'll be very pleased.

This week sees a few changes in my meds

I've dropped the Omnadren now and also the tren Hex.

Next week I will start on

Methyl Trien + Masteron mix

Viroprop

I will also be adding in some Adex

I will keep up the MST and Proviron until the show.

All Rohm make. This should bring in my hardness a bit more

I am keeping the simplex in until about a week out, I have really tingly hands at the moment and aching elbows so Iknow its good sh*t lol.

I have dropped out the dried fruit from my morning oats and am keeping my carbs at 250g each day with a slight raise on Wednesday. I was going to drop them but I'm going to wait until I see Paul S for that decision as I am improving each day.

I know I am in the best condition I have ever been in. I am already past what I was at Portsmouth and improving each day so in 4 weeks I'll be a freak. PLus I'm going to be 5kg heavier than in April so thats nice.

You know when you are getting down to the low bodyfat levels when everytime you move you can feel a muscle pulling cos there's no more fat to insulate it. LOL

Therefore I'm being really careful about what I do in the gym at the moment, everything is now just repping and stretching.

I'm off to Lemington on Sunday where I shall meet up with a few of you I hope. I should be capable of half a conversation as I'm having my cheat meal tomorrow LOL.


----------



## Tinytom

I had rather a busy weekend.

On saturday I trained as normal and did a bit of shopping, I also experimented with some carbing up techniques. I didnt have a Nandos or a real 'cheat' meal although I did have a lean mince spag bol for tea before I went to work.

On Sunday I got up at 8am (after finishing work at 3am) and prepared my food for the day as I was going to a dinner with my family and then on to Leamington.

Cassie and I got to the pub at 12pm and had a meal with my family, they all had big roast dinners and I had poached cod and new potatoes. They all also had big puddings which was great to watch.

Then on to Lemaington and we got there about 4pm. None of the guys I knew were on stage yet so we went for a Coffee and came back to catch the U80s inters. We stayed around for a while and i chatted briefly with James L and Wade and met Shaun T for the first time and also spoke to Martin Burford who recently did the Leeds show and is doing Birmingham next week. Also met a new memebr on here but someone I've seen around a few shows Paul Bates. All in all I was pretty tired on Sunday and both Cassie and I were suffering from a stomach bug and a cold which didnt really make us very sociable. We left just after the U90s came on and headed back to Bristol, I was so tired by the time I got back I was worried about falling asleep at the wheel and only just made it back in time before my concentration completely went.

On Monday I woke up still not feeling very well but went to the gym all the same and did quads. I felt completely drained afterwards and went home, thankfully I had taken the day off work or I would have had to call in sick as I felt really sick and visibly bloated in the stomach. I was also holding a massive amount of water which was visible from my front (which is normally completely hard and dry) which was very smooth. Cassie and I went out shopping briefly and then met up with Paul Scarb at my house where we had a discussion about the final 4 weeks.

Paul is my voice of reason on my diets and just about the only guy I listen too as he knows me better than anybody. We had a little chat about the diet and training and decided that I would stop the twice a day training in favour of morning cardio and evening weights plus cardio. I feel this is the best option as I am starting to feel like overtraining. Although the wieghts twice a day works quite well I do feel like its starting to detriment my recovery so for the last few weeks I will go back to cardio in the am to bring out those little details that need to be there on stage.

I trained with my normal training partner last night as he's now back from his injury which has kept him out of training for 10 weeks. Its going to be a great help having Simon back again as sometimes you can waver when you train alone and get caught up in gym talk.

I still felt a little wasted last night when I got back from the gym and so went to bed at 9pm. I really needed the sleep and it did me the world of good to rest for a full 8 hours which I dont normally get to do.

This morning I was 89.6kg so a slight drop again. I am visibly depleted today and still feel a little drained but some of the water from the bug has com eoff again so I look a little better which is mentally gratifying if nothing else.


----------



## Great White

Sounds like a hard few days mate.

I have had that stomach bug too, knocked me for six at the weekend, didnt eat a think on sunday and hardly drank any liquids, im not getting ready for a show, so I bet its been bloody hard for you!

You`ll have to get some more pics up mate!


----------



## gunit

The tree is tighter and back double biceps is much improved Tom.U no thats the area of concern pall but its comin throu on time!Keep ur focus and there is a lot of people rooting 4 u!!Listen to ur body aswell like on the over training thing u gotta keep it sweat now.You and Dan will b doing Bristol proud this yr.I think i mite not b the only British champ in town after this show if ya no what i mean!   

C ya in the gym

Gary Farr


----------



## Tinytom

Thanks Gary

Seeing as you've seen how I've progressed over the weeks thats good to know. Dan is looking 100% better this week than last, seems to have transformed over the last few days.

These last 2 days I have been operating a carb rotation style of dieting and this will continue up to the show.

I've found that the only real way to bring out that last little bit of detail is to employ this method about 4 weeks out. Paul and I chatted about this on MOnday and thsi is how I will diet over the next few weeks

MOnday - Low day

Tuesday - Low Day

Wednesday - Higher day

Thursday - Low day

Friday - Low day

Saturday - Cheat day = now becomes high carb day.

Sunday normal day not over 250g carbs.

diet will look like this

8.30 - 50g oats 50g My Protein activated barley, 20g Lecithin

11.00 - 250g Chicken and Brown Basmati Rice (35g Low day, 75g higher day)

2.00 - Same as 11 am

4.00 - Protein pudding (50g protein) + 30g Cashews (low day) or 100g oats (higher day)

6.00 - Train (on low days) Steak and potato (high day)

8.00 - 48g Whey, 40g Vitargo

9.00 - 300ml Myprotein LEW, 30g Cashews

The idea is to provide a massive deficit on training days which will force the last little stubborn bits off and then to increase carbs in order to prevent any thyroid or leptin shutdown due to the calorie deficit.

This then provides more energy for the next low carb days and so even though I will be in deficit I should have enough stored glycogen for a decent workout (on thursday at least lol)

I have found this method very effective in the past but only for the last 4 weeks to really make a difference between a winning and OK physique. Paul Scarb says that I am already past my Portsmouth condition and therefore anything more I can achieve will mean that I will truly be in the best shape I have ever been in.

The best thing I have seen in the last 2 days is already I have noticeable improvements in my condition especially in the lower back and middle back where the hardness and condition is starting to come to the standard of my front. Not there yet but its on its way.

I have switched around my morning training so now I am doing some higher intensity cardio for 40 minutes (thats as long as an episode of Prison Break lasts on my DVD player LOL)

My med schedule is now as follows

1mg MT/100mg Masteron combo everyday except Wednesday (because i dont train that day)

100mg Viroprop. Monday, Wednesday, Friday

MST every day

50mg Proviron ED

1mg Liquid Arimadex ED

160 mcg liquid Clen in split doses ED up to a week out.

T4 am before cardio

T3 pm before bed

6iu Simplex pharma GH in split doses ED

All meds except GH, T4 and Proviron are ROHM make.

SO thats the plan up to the show. no more changes unless I feel that something needs attention, I am coming in exactly as I planned and dont need to make any adjustments as yet.


----------



## ah24

Sounds like you have it all sorted mate.

Any more pics before the show or are you doing a James.L?

Whats the lecithin for?


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Looks like your going to be hungry on them low carb days Tom!

Do you drink diet coke or anything on lower carb days to help you through the day?


----------



## supercell

He drinks trioplex bars:beer1:

Keep going Tom, not long to go now my friend. Bet you're like me; excited but at the same time filled with a bubbling feeling of slightly nervous anticipation!!

J


----------



## Tinytom

supercell said:


> He drinks trioplex bars:beer1:
> 
> Keep going Tom, not long to go now my friend. Bet you're like me; excited but at the same time filled with a bubbling feeling of slightly nervous anticipation!!
> 
> J


LOL you fool!

I odnt have any more Trioplex bars in my house thank you very much. 

Yes exactly mate, now its really starting to get close and the last bits of condition are coming out I cant wait to get out there and show what I got.

MM - I was starving yesterday and went through a whole pack of chewing gum trying not to think about it. Todays better though, lots of rice yum yum. However I feel a bit sluggish due to the increase in carbs, my body isnt used to it lol.

AH24 - I may do some pics in a week or so when there's a real difference. At the moment I'm still getting over a stomach bug so still a bit watery. Lecithin is for b vits and fats. Also makes oats taste nicer.


----------



## 3752

Tinytom said:


> I odnt have any more Trioplex bars in my house thank you very much.


Now thats not *exactly* true is it midget man


----------



## Tinytom

Pscarb said:


> Now thats not *exactly* true is it midget man


I dont like the peanut filled ones. They were bought for another midget whos 20 years older than me but is too tight to pay for them cos he's under the thumb.


----------



## 3752

well that cannot be for me because you have the ones with the peanut in the middle which i dont like plus you had one box of berry trioplex which if i am not mistaken are your favs


----------



## supercell

^^its all coming out into the public domain now Tom.


----------



## winger

You three get a room will ya!  <-----smile face is always in order.


----------



## Tinytom

Whatever:blowme::lalala:

If you'd looked further then you'd notice that the box was empty.  :jerk:

Anyway I'm not getting involved in such slander cos I saw James L eating loads of simple carbs opcorn:op2:reggersn Sunday but he told me not to tell Paul Booth :nono:so I'm not going to get caught out and drop my MATE in it.


----------



## 3752

Tinytom said:


> If you'd looked further then you'd notice that the box was empty.  :jerk:


OK mate but the first step to getting over your addiction is to admit it to yourself....."My name is Tom and i am addicted to Tri-O-Plex Bars:boohoo:"


----------



## Tinytom

The high carb day wnet quite well yesterday although my body really isnt used to all those complex carbs on a wednesday.

The only change was that for my evening meal at 9pm I had a salmon fillet and sweet potato with brocolli. Havent had this for a while so it was a nice change. I cooked the salmon in a parcel with ginger, carrot and chilli. Lovely.

This morning I was very dry and full as expected. So back to the low carbing for 2 days which should be easier mentally and physically consideirng the kick that yesterday gave me.

I didnt train last night instead I attended to some house work which has been sorely lacking in recent weeks due to me being so busy.

This morning I feel a lot tighter through the midsection and around my obliques in that I can feel the skin tightening when I move about so either I'm fatter or leaner lol.

I was 89kg this morning so even with the carb day yesterday I have dropped weight again. I think I will have a better idea of my contest weight in a few weeks although I think maybe I have another kilo maybe 2 to lose in these next 2 weeks.


----------



## supercell

Tinytom said:


> Whatever:blowme::lalala:
> 
> If you'd looked further then you'd notice that the box was empty.  :jerk:
> 
> Anyway I'm not getting involved in such slander cos I saw James L eating loads of simple carbs opcorn:op2:reggersn Sunday but he told me not to tell Paul Booth :nono:so I'm not going to get caught out and drop my MATE in it.


PMSL

Now that is a thought. Do you know what, I haven't had salmon for weeks. Think I'll do a nice homemade batter and eat with some fat deep fried chips and onion rings.Mmmm


----------



## Tinytom

Yesterday was a low carb day.

After 10 weeks of over 200g a day dropping down to 140 really makes an impact.

All I can say is thank god for effy or I'd be asleep at my desk.

I did my 40 minutes cardio at 6.30 followed by some oats and activated barley at 8.30. This is a really good product, not as fast as Vitargo but very effective, after I have eaten it it takes about 30 minutes for my waist to tighten up, possibly from the barley pulling in water. All I know is that I feel a lot tighter and fuller after having it.

I trained Back last night which went OK, no real strength in me at the moment but my training has shifted to more peak contraction type training in that I like to be able to feel every movement and I am concentrating on contracting my lats with each movement. Also every rep is performed 'deadlift' style so I stop completely at the bottom end of the movement and lift from static.

I did my 40 minutes of stepper afterwards and was totally drained afterwards, this is definately NOT the time that I want to chat to people in the gym but I always seem to get stopped by someone on the way back to the changing room. Being polite and courteous is getting harder each day so I may just have to make a dash when no one is around next week.

I did some posing practice in the gym and I am visibily depleted but very very tight which bodes well for carbing up tomorrow and seeing my progress on the Sunday (I always measure my progress on Sunday morning)

I was 89kg this morning so a noticeable drop in weight these last few days, whether thats from glycogen depletion or fat loss will be seen on Sunday although I can see more definition in my back and legs especially my glutes.

Tomorrow is Cassies birthday (monday really but we are celebrating it tomorrow) so I have some stuff planned for her including an evening meal at a posh italian tomorrow night. Will be nice to go out somewhere different for a change and to spend some real time together as dieting does take its toll on a relationship. We dont live together and she works and trains quite a bit as well so the time we do get is limited.

This weekend I will be getting into the last preparations for the show, I've got to take all the hair off my legs again as I let it grow for a few weeks (stubble and suit trousers dont mix) and I've got to set up my spare room for posing practice, I still have to finalise my routine for the free posing.

So another low carb day today and then Hamstrings and calfs tonight. I train my legs all the way up to the last week as I dont find that they hold a great deal of water. My last leg session will be about 10 days out from the show.


----------



## Tommo1436114510

You forgot to include your pre-workout workout!!!!


----------



## Tinytom

Tommo said:


> You forgot to include your pre-workout workout!!!!


Moving on............

You'll pay for that comment in 3 hours when you're lying on the floor crying about how your hamstings are cramping up.

Hahahahahaa I'll just drop a big dumbell on you and laugh at your convulsions.

Well actually I'll get one of the other guys to do that as I'll probably be too tired even to pick up a 10kg DB


----------



## Tommo1436114510

Sorry mate i couldn't resist!!

If your on another low carb day i better warn people to leave a 5 metre perimeter around you, i'll only venture in to do my set then i'll leg it!


----------



## Tinytom

I doubt you'll be legging it anywhere fast after some deep SLDLs. Maybe hopping or comically crawling.

I am on low carb day today but thankfully less tw*ts to deal with in work today so Im in a better mood.

Just keep you know who away from us and we'll be fine.

And I also think that you need to get your own journal going seeing as you've had a major injury and will be soon taking delivery of a stone of muscle from TT training enterprises.

*note to those not familiar* Tommo recently broke his arm and had to take 10 weeks off training ironically/coincidentaly in time for my diet

He's now on a mission to arrive at 17 stone I believe. He was 15 stone when we first started training a year ago and now he's 16 something.


----------



## Tommo1436114510

HA HA HA HA!

Hopefully "you know who" will be missing in action.

I can highly recommend TT Training Enterprises. 

When we started training in March 06 i was 15 stone. when i broke my arm 3 months ago i hit 17 stone.

This is my first week back and i dropped down to 16.4 stone. The only way is up!


----------



## winger

Not to hijack TT thread, but how did you break your arm Tommo?


----------



## Tinytom

tried to lift as heavy as I do Winger. 

Lets just say that Tommo doesnt know his own strength when defending himself. He's got quite a hard punch.


----------



## winger

Is he trained in any mma?


----------



## Tommo1436114510

Hi Winger

I broke my arm while out with my Mrs and her friends. I work the doors in Bristol at the weekends and had an "encounter" away from work. Lets just say the only mark i had was a broken arm while he was carried off looking like The Elephant Man!! Ha Ha

This resulted in a plate and 5 screws in my right ulna. Thus the 10 weeks off from training.

I use to do alot of JuJitSu and MMA mat work, but haven't done any for a while.

Sorry to impose Blackman


----------



## martzee

Hey tom hows the prep going i have entered my finlal week prep for sundays show will be glad when all over.Will be following your advice for the final weeks prep so fingers crossed mate.Just quick question from thursday carb up what source of protein do you use ie turkey breast/whey and how much do you take in protien wise on your carb up days thurs/friday etc.

cheers mate

martin burford


----------



## Tinytom

This weekend was rather uneventful.

It is Cassie's birthday today but I had my day with her on Saturday so we could enjoy soem food together.

I paid for her to have a pampering day at the posh salon by me, Facial, Massage and Hair cut which took pretty much the majority of the day.

Then We were picked up in a Jag by my friend who owns a limo firm and we went to San Carlos Italian restaurant for a posh meal. I had a rather nice Prawn and Chicken pasta dish which had some sort of cream with it, I didnt even want to think of the calories contained within.

Then We both had some Icecream but unfortunately they only served it in 3 scoop glasses so i HAD to have all three scoops.  Then we were driven home.

So for the first time in about 6 months I was in bed on a saturday night before 10pm and it really did feel strange as I normally work till 3am.

On sunday I did my morning cardio and trained quads in the afternoon.

One small change to my diet from yesterday is that I have cut out my Protein drink with my breakfast and am eating 250g of chicken instead with my oats. I gradually eliminate all protein drinks from my diet in the last few weeks as protein drinks contain additives etc which are potential for affecting physique. It also is more filling having a solid protein source. I would have eggs but this isnt really an option cos my first meal is at work so I need to have something easy to carry and eat.

I am still on a carb cycling plan for the next few weeks. Unfortunately I am not as gifted as James in being able to eat half a paddy field of carbs in my last few weeks. I did some posing this weekend everything is coming in nicely.

My waist is now about 29-30inches and when I do my front relaxed pose looks even thinner thanks to my shoulder to waist ratio being increased this last year. My quad sweep is also much better than in April which gives me the hourglass shape or X-frame that is so widely touted at the moment.

There is now a visible curl to my hamstrings indicating that my glutes are nearly there as there is now an obvious place where my hamstring stops and my glutes start, one of my close friends remarked on how my 'ass is awesome' over the weekend so I think thats a good thing???

From the front (legs and chest) my skin is paper first thing in the morning, obviously as the day progresses I hold water but thats normal. There is a deep cut in my xmas tree on my back and the insertions are visible. My hamstrings are fully visible but then I've never had a problem getting deep separation in them for the stage due (I believe) to all the PNF stretching I do for them.

So all in all I am truly happy with how I am looking. Theres a bit more to come off but thats expected as I wouldnt want to be 100% just yet anyway.

This week I will be practicing posing for 30 minutes a day (2 15 minute sessions)


----------



## Tinytom

This week I've continued the carb cycling.

Mondays training was OK, I did back and some traps.

Tuesday I trained chest, normally I dont have a problem with this but being depleted really made it hard, could have fallen asleep at any time lol.

The cycling is working though and the end result will be worth it. I'm on a higher carb day today and not going to train to give myself a proper rest. Back to cycling tomorrow.

Training at the moment is a no frills affair, I've not got the energy anymore to do drop sets or any other fancy techniques so its basically a case of pumping the muscle and burning the calories. My carb intake on low days is 160g and I've also reduced my fat intake a bit so as to create a bigger calorie deficit on these days. This is why I only do 2 low days and then a high day otherwise I'd overtrain and lose muscle.

At the moment I am still holding 89kg and improving my condition. Also at this point in my diet there is a real danger of the body trying to hold on to as much as possible so its a good idea to have these peaks and troughs to keep it guessing.

Pscarb dropped by yesterday to have a look at me and we went through some posing practice and he had a quick look at my condition which he said was not an issue anymore. All I have to do is keep coming in like I am.

I took some photos on Monday but wont be posting them up here they are just for my own education and a few others that I have shown them too.

I have been pretty good mood wise on this diet but these last 2 weeks I've really had to control my tongue, I'm normally prone to speaking my mind but even then I guard what I say, not so at the moment so its best I dont talk to anybody on low days lol.

I'm really impressed by the activated barley that Ive been using for breakfast, after about 30 mnutes I can feel my waist getting tighter from the water being pulled away from the skin, A good find in terms of nutrition.

nothing else really to report at the moment. All pretty boring.


----------



## Fivos

Tom im prone to speaking my mind when im not dieting!  keep it going pal it will all be worth it.

Im looking forward to all of us getting togther for some serious gluttony! :hungry: opcorn:

Fivos


----------



## gym rat

keep at it tom, looking forward to seeing your progress pics.


----------



## gym rat

hey tom where you in july's issue of flex at the back. seen it before i joined the forum and looking at your other photos i could swear its you


----------



## Tinytom

Martin and Gym Rat

I've moved your posts from the olde thread to here.

Martin -I think I've answered your Q on carbing on email if not I'll answer here?

Gym Rat - Yeah I think I was in July's issue, there was a small bit on the portsmouth show I think?


----------



## Delhi

Hi Tom,

All sounds like it is coming in as planned and prepared. What is the barley flour???

Do you get it at Tesco's????


----------



## Tinytom

LOL Del you little stirrer you.:love:

No its Activated Barley which is a patented product, not the same as Vitargo as its a very low GI product and is modified for some sort of slow energy release. I also believe theres some OMegas added but not sure.

As far as I know Myprotein is the only place that sells it, not seen it in Morrisons or Asda. LMAO


----------



## maccer

Tom loving the thread - does the activated barley taste good? How does it pull the water away? Cheers


----------



## Tinytom

Maccer - Glad you like the info here, the activated barley tastes OK when you put it in porridge, I wouldnt recommend it for drinking in shakes though. I normally mix 30g with 70g Jumbo oats which makes for a quite dry and sticky porridge which is the kind of texture I like. I dont know the exact science as to how it dries me out but it definately has improved my conditioning through the day. I wouldnt eat too much of it though as it can sit quite heavy if you have too much in a day, it is very low GI so not the quickest of foods to digest. Very good for stable energy levels though.

ON saturday I did a carb up dry run (pardon the expression) I am in good enough condition now to actually see the results of doing this to guage how I will look on stage. I used a mixture of oats and barley and also Vitargo shakes to put in about 800g over the course of the day ( I also had 3 pro flapjacks) My cheat for this week was a Spaghetti Bolognaise with lean steak mince and about 6 slices of dry oatmeal toast.

The results were very good and the vitargo worked very well at keeping me full while at the same time keeping my stomach flat. On Sunday when I woke up I was still full and very dry and that was just one day of carbs and no diuretics or water manipulation so I know that this will be improved 100% when it comes to actual show day. Obviously I didnt reach anything near complete supercompensation effect but as a tester is worked very well.

I trained quads yesterday, this was my final quad session before the competition and it went quite well probably due to the higher glycogen from the day before. I didnt eat very much yesterday as I didnt get up till late and had some running about to do so only ate about 3 times and had a PWO shake as well.

This morning I assessed my condition and it seems that I have gotten tighter from Saturday. This is the real test for me as it takes normally about 2 days for my dryness to come out after carbing. So if I work that back for the show I need to start carbing up on Thursday with a day of low eating on Saturday to allow things to settle for Sunday morning.

I was 89kg this morning so still on target for hitting about 87-88kg on stage. I have gained muscle since April and this is evident when I compare my pics from the prep from then with now. Just little improvements in my shoulder to waist ratio and also my back thickness which is exactly what I planned to do this year. My waist is also visibly tighter this time which I attribute to taking away any sort of SUbq shots from my ab area as all my GH shots are now IM.

Once the GH is removed from my schedule on Saturday I should tighten up even more in the areas that I am holding a bit of subq water, I noticed this in April when I stopped my GH about 6 days out. Thsi time I am stopping 8 days out to allow more dryness to come through.

Condition wise there is no issues that I feel need addressing, one more week of carb cycling will attend to the last tiny amounts left to come off and with the elimination of the GH this will mean the last week will see massive changes in hardness and dryness for the better.

I am now the biggest and most symmetrical bber I have ever been coupled with the best condition I have ever seen myself in. No doubt inyears to come I will improve on this again as bbing is all about improvement and breaking your previous best. But for now I am confident that what I will bring on show day will be the best I could have achieved this year.

I am toying with the idea of posting some pics up this week so I will be taking my camera to the gym with me all week just incase I feel sexy enough to do some photos, normally my photos that I post up are done with my camera phone which doesnt really capture the condition well enough.

So my plan for this week is

Today - low carb day, feel OK cos of carbs from weekend

Tomorrow - low carb day, feel sh*t and grumpy cos of no carbs in system

Wednesday - higher carb day, feel tired cos of all the carbs

Thursday - low carb day, feel same as Monday

Friday - Same as tuesday

Saturday - Carb up experiment 1000g of carbs this time

Meds wise I have not changed anything I am still at

100mg Viroprop and MT/Masteron mix ED except Wednesday

100mg MST/day

100mg Proviron/Day

160mcg ROHM Liquid clen/day split doses

100ug Liquid T3/day

I will be stopping the Clen next MOnday to allow it to be out of the system by the time carbing up comes around (72 hours)

I will keep all the gear in until Friday. I notice no difference in taking out fast acting gear a week out like some people do so I'll just keep it in until a few days out.

I will be training all the way up to the Friday before the show, just repping and blood pumping workouts designed to facilitate more uptake of the carbs. I dont see the need to stop my training as this is what keeps me full and tight and the workouts are not draining in terms of muscular damage or weight lifted.


----------



## Nytol

87-88 on stage sounds perfect mate, I hope you feel sexy enough for pictures, I'd be very interested in seeing them,


----------



## Tinytom

Nytol said:


> 87-88 on stage sounds perfect mate, I hope you feel sexy enough for pictures, I'd be very interested in seeing them,


I'm not doing anymore of THOSE pictures mate.

Only tasteful posing ones.

With trunks.


----------



## Nytol

Tinytom said:


> I'm not doing anymore of THOSE pictures mate.
> 
> Only tasteful posing ones.
> 
> With trunks.


What about just between us via email?


----------



## Tinytom

Nytol said:


> What about just between us via email?


Quite possibly this is a discussion that would be best conversed in private. 

Away from the 8000 members of UKM.


----------



## winger

Tinytom said:


> Quite possibly this is a discussion that would be best conversed in private.
> 
> Away from the 8000 members of UKM.


Come on out from the closet will ya.


----------



## homer

Hi Tom, its one awesome thread and one which has helped me get through my own diet its great inspiration cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## Tinytom

Thanks homer

I think its good to have a few threads like James and mine on the go because people get an idea of the different methods involved in presenting a winning physique.

When you see Pscarbs threads as well you see there is a major difference in how many guys prepare and still show up on form.

There's no one correct method for dieting as everyone is individual in how they react to food, AAS, supplements, cardio etc. The best bodybuidlers are the ones that take all the information put their own ideas on it and turn out a winning formula. There is no set formula apart from the obvious one

'Less calories in than out'

How you arrive at that equation is what makes you an individual.


----------



## Tinytom

Second day of low carbing for this week today.

I went to the osteopath last night before training. This si something I do on a regular basis normally avery 3 months as I find the loosening up of the spine very good for general training well being and stress relief.

However I also do it for a general tune up 2 weeks before a show, dieting and constant training can make you stiff and lead to a build up of sh*te in the joints which generally doesnt go well with carbing up and posing on stage, therefore I've had very good results by having a deep tissue massage and bone manipulation session 2 weeks out as this loosens everything up and also allows the toxins to drain out over the course of this week so next week I will be completely ready in an internal sense so very loose and supple for posing.

My osteo sees alot of sports specific injuries and has a lot of experience with athletes and he was impressed with my flexibility and commented on how I had improved my balance and also how my upper trap detail had improved since April.

When he talks about balance he means not only symmetry but also how my torso presents as the first reason for me seeing him 4 years ago was due to an imbalance I had in my lower spine and hamstring which gave me a lower back injury. We have been working ever since to address this and I do a number of specific stretches to keep everything in check.

I also have sports massages every week and these next 2 weeks I will be having 2 a week, one for upper and one for lower. My sports massage guy is into trigger pointing and reflexology as well as aromatherapy so he mixes up these strange oils for the massage that help to increase vascularity and tone apparently, all I know is that it bloody hurts and I feel knackered afterwards but the next day I feel great.

Its always disturbing when you have liphatic drainage or a deep tissue massage because the next day you excrete all the toxins the first time you go for a p*ss. Seeing near black p*ss has never really been the most uplifting of experiences.

Anyway.......

I trained delts and traps last night at Next Gen and had a very good workout, I was quite impressed with my muscle hardness from the front even though this is my strongest area. Every muscle fibre is visible when I do a side raise or shrug. I did some posing afterwards and was very pleased with the results. Although I was depleted which was evident from my chest which was a little flatter than normal, what I was really looking for was the condition of my waist which seems to have come in again overnight.

Jeff Nutt was very pleased with how I was looking, he always gets into super shredded condition so when someone of that calibre tells me that I am ready I feel a bit better. 

I was 89kg this morning.


----------



## supercell

Excellent Tom. I am very interested in deep tissue massage and definately think it could be of benefit to me as well as the osteopath. This is something I may well look into after the show but as I am sure you will testify finding good ones is another problem in itself.

You are right about 'finding what works for you' statement. I never would have thought that white pots and white rice would have been so much better for me than the oats and brown rice. It seems my body isn't keen on the fibre present in brown rice and to a degree, the oats too. The bloating it was causing was a real pain, literally (and the wind!!!)

Now I am bloat free and feel energised and big advantage...no gas (well ok a little bit).

I have also found that white fish is super for getting paper thin skin in the last few weeks. Both myself and now Wade are on the white spud/white rice/fish/veg combo and our condition is changing daily.

What is also amazing is that energy levels are high even at 90-120 mins of cardio a day but how much of this is the change in carb source and how much is the fact that the finishing line is in sight!!???

Keep going mate, we're nearly there now. Just a few more days of 'graft' and then its time to let those beautiful carbs flow.

J


----------



## Tinytom

see thats exactly what I'm talking about.

White rice and potatoes dont agree with me at all and I actually get low blood sugar rush off white potatoes so I dont eat them.

White fish is excellent mate, I am having a few servings of this a week now in the evening, a proper cod loin with some peri peri is lovely. Just a major hassle getting it from Morrisons so I tend to buy a few and then just work through them.

I dont get any gas issues from brown basmati rice at all so just shows how each of us is different but the end result is the same.


----------



## supercell

^^^ Well not quite the same result, we cant both be first. 

But there's always next year mate:lift::love:

J

PS..... Awaiting a witty response:gun:


----------



## maccer

Tom is that next gen in Bristol you train at?


----------



## winger

supercell said:


> ^^^ Well not quite the same result, we cant both be first.
> 
> But there's always next year mate:lift::love:
> 
> J
> 
> PS..... Awaiting a witty response:gun:


Bump


----------



## Tinytom

supercell said:


> ^^^ Well not quite the same result, we cant both be first.


Sure we can

I can be first place

and you can be first loser. 

too.


----------



## Tinytom

Maccer - Yes Next Gen in Bristol.

Yesterday I was walking dead in the gym, I did a chest workout as I knew I'd be fcuked so thats a nice easy one for me.

For some strange reason even though I was wiped out in terms of energy levels I got the sickest and most volumous pump EVER in my chest. This is weird as my energy levels are absolute Zero on day 2 of low carbs. I didnt do anything different in terms of daily prep or meds I just was massively pumped.

I got through my cardio at a reasonable pace and had my vitargo and whey shake PWO as normal.

I was super tired yesterday a sure sign that I was depleted so a higher carb day today is timed right. Last night I had a cod loin and some nuts before bed and really didnt sleep very well as I woke up about 3-4 times to drink a bit of water and go to the toilet. I am finding that I am thirsty all the time at the moment even though I drink about 6-8 litres a day of water but this is keeping me very dry and I think once I do the bit of water manipulation in the final days I will present a granite hard physique.

So a higher carb day today, I will aim for about 400g today as my low days are 170g so a sufficient lift is needed to restore leptin and thyroid activity for the next 2 days.

Carb cycling is a very hard thing to do in terms of mental strength as on a high day you ar etempted to stuff your face with complex carbs so a bit of control is needed. Also the low days especially the 2nd low day is just murder in terms of keeping your brain active. However in the last 3 weeks I've seen massive improvements in my physique and each cycle (a cycle is 2 low, 1 high) I can see the difference on the next low day after the high.


----------



## supercell

Glad all going well Tom. I know what you mean about carb cycling and feeling fcuked. In 2005 I did it and I honestly thought I was going to die (ok slight exageration) But then again I was doing 6 low and one moderate (35g and then 400g)

I like the 2 low and 1 high approach tho and think once you are in condition this kind of cycling can be beneficial. You never get so depleted you feel like cheating but you just get enough of a response to keep the metaolic rate in fat burning mode.

I think the pumps could well be attributed to the MT/mast stack. I just have to apply moisturiser and my whole upper body comes out in funny squiggly things. Also the GH does wonders for your fullness when training. I'll be cutting mine out in a few days as its served its purpose well but whether the water loss is a lot?...... I dont think it will be. I have carried very little water on the gh this time, if any due to the fact I have used the pharma grade. The longer you are on it the less you hold anyway. I was debating whether the withdrawal of it is worth it a week out due to the fullness and vascularity it brings to the physique. However I am under strict instructions to ditch it so that told me!!!

Also on the whey and vitargo PWO shake, have you thought about swapping for a solid meal? Both Wade and myself have found huge benefits doing this as the body's need for nutrients is diminished as training becomes fairly pathetic and also the feeling of satiety is hugely increased esp when one of my 6 meals was whey and vitargo. Once I'd drunk it I actually felt like I had ingested nothing.

Anyway keep going Tom.

J


----------



## Tinytom

I dont know what is was James but I want some of it in the off season lol.

Yeah the water thing is funny, I havent held any water on this SImplex at all but then even if its a tiny amount that will make a difference so I think that dropping it a few days out is the way to go, its only really for anticatabolic action anyway and thats not an issue in the last week IMO.

yeah 6 days would be too much low carbing I think, I would definately see some muscle wastage on that. Funnily enough I did the same protocol as that in 2005 as well albeit on different macros and I did lose some muscle for sure. BUt then I had to make that weight and I was 79.8 on stage if IRC 

Just shows how we've both progressed in terms of our prep techniques.

I did think that the Shake could be dropped in favour of a meal and I've done this in previous years but I like to keep the Vitargo in so that my body knows how to use it and creates the enzymes for it. If I got to the last week and suddenly piled in all this barley starch I dont think the body would use it as well.

Also I feel fairly fcuked after my training and cardio so its much easier to get a bib and drink a shake than try and eat something lol.


----------



## Captain Hero

nice diary big guy, makes for good reading. I look forward to you and both James' going head to head, will be an awesome contest


----------



## winger

Cap said:


> nice diary big guy, makes for good reading. I look forward to you and both James' going head to head, will be an awesome contest


Too bad I can't be their. Some one needs to take pics and video that sh1t for us guys over the pond. Any takers?


----------



## Tinytom

Winger I'll see if I can get someone to you tube it.

After the high day yesterday I was nice and tight again this morning, not really full as the 2 deplete days really take everything out of me and 1 day of carbing wont replenish it totally

The idea is to get the body more efficient at glycogen loading so when I actually hit it next week with 3 high carb days there'll be a more efficient load up.

Each time I do this high day I look better than before the next day so it definately works well. I did some posing this morning and was pleased with how I looked. No more work needed as far as fat burning goes just filling out and depleting water.

So this has timed just right for me. I'm still going to keep in the cardio in the am and pm and stick to my original plan as I can only get tighter in the next few days.

All subq water is pretty much off my glutes now and my hamstrings are visible even with only a slight tensing so they'll be ripped onstage.

The only area where I am a little softer is a palm sized area in my middle back by the rhomboids although I have noticed through past weekends of loading that this comes in nicely with more carbs and a bit of posing so no worries there.

Back to low carb days today and tomorrow. I am thinking of taking friday and monday off work (already have Wed-Fri off) to attend to a few things that need to be done before the show i.e. more routine practice and mandatories as well as a few business matters that I need to sort out before the last few days. I also need to get a bigger Lair for my Burmese python as he is now getting too big for his cave and needs a bigger house.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

any photos Tom?


----------



## Tinytom

If I can get some done tonight I'll upload them.

But I'll probably do some on the weekend cos I'm less busy then.


----------



## Truewarrior1

that'd be cool tom bet you're hayuge.(say it  ) whens the show?


----------



## Tinytom

The show's a week on Sunday mate. 14 October.

I'm not promising any photos guys as I have a tendancy for mental blocks this close but I will endeavour to get something done.


----------



## Delhi

Tom as much as I would *love *to see them, can I suggest you keep the pics down mate!!!

No need to risk any negative psychological mind games. This way EVERYONE is still guessing.LOL

Besides we will all see soon enougth..............


----------



## 3752

Delhi said:


> psychological mind games.


Psychological mind games Del how could you suggest such a thing i am sure no one does this sort of thing


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Delhi said:


> Tom as much as I would *love *to see them, can I suggest you keep the pics down mate!!!
> 
> No need to risk any negative psychological mind games. This way EVERYONE is still guessing.LOL
> 
> Besides we will all see soon enougth..............


Why would anyone give negative comments? At one week out theres not much you can change anyway except some water manipulation so whether anyone posts a week out or not makes little difference to the end result


----------



## Tinytom

Del and Paul

Not sure what you mean about mind games.

Maybe you're talking about an Arnold/Franco/Lou Ferrigno history lesson? It was well known that Arnold feared being beaten by Franco and Lou which is why he employed such techniques unfortunately Lou and Franco didnt really understand what was going on so Arnold won the mental game and so defeated them both before he even got onstage.

Even if these were employed they'd have to be very good as I've got an education in pscyhology and my sister is a criminal psychologist and psychoanalyst so I would see through these straight away and devise a reverse strategy.

Funny really because IMO Franco had a much more balanced physique than Arnold and could have beaten him if he'd only believed in himself a bit more not let himself be led by Arnold.

I didnt take any photos yesterday unfortunately, I was too tired and depleted to take any. Also I havent shaved the hair off my back or legs for 2 weeks so the condition wouldnt really be evident so no point in posting.


----------



## supercell

Agree mate. Let your physique do the talking on sunday. Photo's shmotos. Got to leave a little to the imagination of the paying public my friend.

Tried to get Barney to come out for a meal before the show with us but I think the mind games may be too much for him. He is certainly going to be looking big on stage, yesterday he was 94kgsmg:....Only 7-8kgs to come off to be truly peeled. 10 days...no problem...this sport is just too damn easy for some!!  :lift:

"Barney is just a child and on the day of the competition I will be his father. And what does a son do....he comes to his father for advices but what if I give him the wrong advices??

I even already phoned his mother to tell her that I won!!":lift:

Man I love that film...and Barney if you read this, you know I love you really


----------



## Venetia

Hello guys i see that all is going well for you. Only 9 days to go for all of us! Woo hoo!

And i cannot wait to pig out. These 12 weeks have gone faster than last year, and im loving to anticipation/ excitement/ fear/ dread feeling. This is gonna be a BIG day!!!


----------



## rightyho

"More oil, that's not good oil," said Louie to Matty.

Funny, my Subaru also said that just before the 3rd cylinder bearing went bang.


----------



## stevie flynn

"Barney is just a child and on the day of the competition I will be his father. And what does a son do....he comes to his father for advices but what if I give him the wrong advices??

I even already phoned his mother to tell her that I won!!":lift: "

LOL @ james... class film..

barney, if you happen to be reading this, good luck next week mate. you were a big support to me during my prep a couple of years ago, even just via text messages... thankyou

steve


----------



## Delhi

Hi Tom,

(Similar post here) Just before I fly out to Italy I want to personally wish you all the best in the competition. You seem to handle pressure VERY well and your continued humor is testament to that.

I hope the competition brings you all you wish for and I will see you at the show mate.

Looking forward to seeing your condition on teh day mate Paul tells me you are "Looking great, and will be even better come show day".


----------



## Tinytom

Thanks Delhi

I did another experimental carb up this weekend which went very well although there was one element that I didnt feel worked and therefore I will remove this from my real carb up.

Yesterday I only did morning cardio as normally I do my quads on a Sunday. I was weighing up the benefits of doing another bodypart but I decided that a good sleep and recovery as more in order and so I slept most of the day and did a little posing practice instead.

I normally find that it takes about 1-2 days for my body to settle from a carb up and this week was no different. On sunday I looked quite watery but by Monday (today) I had hardened up very well. I think that this will be improved this week due to me removing the detrimental (as I saw it) aspect which I have previously kept in.

One thing I noticed was that the sleeping on Sunday brought myback in very tight due to me not drinking any water of any volume that day. I could physically 'feel' the christmas tree on my back yesterday as I was walking around which was quite gratifying as with the introduction of Aldactone and more carbs later this week will amplify this many times over. as the water is eliminated from Subq and also pulled into the muscle.

I wont bother describing how I look as I think that sometimes words are either not descriptive enough or maybe too much. I am much better than my April outing and this is about all I will say, I estimate that I will be around 86-87kg on stage considering the improvements that I have made this year since the qualifier.

Best improvements this year have been the sweep on my legs and the separation (essential considering Flex Lewis's trademark quads) also my back has improved in thickness, width and conditioning which is important considering all my opponents.

I have also reduced my waist size and increased my shoulder width to give a greater illusion of a greater X frame (considering James L's monstrously abnormally sized delts this will hopefully be a bonus)

This week I have increased my protein intake on meal 2 and 3 by about 10g each. All other macros are the same.

I have now cut out Clen and the GH. Clen because it affects carbing up slightly and GH because it is possible to hold water in the abdomen particularly the intestine which can adversly affect the waistline. Also GH is mostly used through dieting to prevent muscel wastage not least through encouraging the use of fat as a fuel source over carbs. IN the last week while depleting I obviously want my carbs (glycogen) to be used as fuel and so eliminating GH is a necessary action.

I will be depleting on Monday - Wednesday which basically just means I do my normal diet and training.

Thursday, Friday and Saturday will be loading days with the majority happening on Thur and Fri while allowing it to settle on Saturday.

I will be training all upper body this week Delts today, Chest tomorrow, Back on Wednesday and Arms on Thursday. I may or may not train on Friday depending how I feel.

I am keeping cardio in until wednesday night. I odnt see any reason to drop it now and in any event its hardly high impact.

I have increased my Vitamin C today. I will be using 6g a day up to Wednesday and the 8g on Thursday and Friday and 10g Saturday.

My water intake will also increase per day up to a maximum of 8-10L by Saturday.

Thats about it really.


----------



## Fivos

Tom just wanted to thank you for this thread. I put something simular on James as well..Your threads have been some of the best ever reads on any forum..so thanks.

Keep going this week as you know this week most people mess up,

Fivos


----------



## supercell

Excellent, nice plan. Be good to see you on sat mate oh yeah and enjoy them carbs on thursday...my mouth is watering already.

J


----------



## Tinytom

Thanks Fivos, sometimes it seems like a hassle doing these diaries but when I get positive feedback from you guys it does make it seem worthwhile.

I think this year will be the first that I really get everything right, just a few adjustments to what I did in April will produce the goods. No last minute panics this time. 

James - DOnt start me off I was having erotic dreams about bowls of oats and Vitargo shakes last night.


----------



## Kevin1436114510

Hi Tom,

This is my first post on this forum! Been following your diary & Mr Llewellin's since the first posts!

I'm also competiting on Sunday, thankfully not in the U90kgs. I competed at Portsmouth this year and had a chat with you behind stage. I was the guy who won the U70kgs class.

I'd just like to say what an inspiration and motivater both these threads have been for me. It's been a great help during my own dieting for the finals to read both yours & James posts and really helped me push through the last 12 weeks.

Thanks, and good luck for Sunday, the U90kg will be the best class of the day without a doubt and imo whoever takes this class will be walking away with the big golden ticket at the end of the night!

I'm more buzzed up about watching your class than competing myself! If I see you around on Sunday I will introduce myself and say hi.

Once again good luck, your looking awsome from the pics I've seen and I'm sure come Sunday your be looking even better. Its going to be a finals night to remember.

cheers

Kev Norris :smile:


----------



## martzee

I to will be at british to support my fiance xyleese who competes in the womens over 52kg class (wait till you see her!) we have been preparing in silence at temple gym and my gym in worcester (profitness)THATS THE GYM TOM BLACKMAN started at yes i remember him when he started and gave him a foot up on the bodybuilding ladder so to speak(look at him now!!!!)

I was competing back then in the 90s and just made my comeback this year at the under 90s placing 3rd on my first outing at the north east then qualifying for the british champs at the midlands show( not bad for a 9yr lay off) I m not doing the british this yr for 2 reasons 1. and foremost is my fiance has a real chance of winning her class at the british so i feel it is my duty to help her prep 100% like she has done for me over the past few shows,could not of done it with out her!!!

2. there are realistically 4 or 5 guys i could not beat this year as i have only had 8 months back training for the show season and need to make various improvements.I am starting again like my good friend simon fan who also competed in the midlands show this yr, but watch this space i will be back come the leeds show in 2008 no weak points and 3kg heavier with a aim to take the title and show the top under 90s guys there is life left in us old boys!!!! lol i feel it anyway!

any way the british looks like its going to be fun im routing for TOM in the under 90s obviously from our background together so best of luck mate and show them what you got!!


----------



## Tinytom

Hey Kev, I do remember chatting that day, I was depleted and a bit spaz brained but I do remember talking briefly. Hopefully will be in a more coherant mood Sunday.

Martin - seeing as you were one of my inspirations for getting into bbing in the first place its kind of funny that we are now at the same level and competing together. I know we chatted about this year and the next at the Lemington and I think you're right to take some time off to fill out so that you can be more competitive next year. I'll look forward to training with you after the British and will be good to chat on Sunday.

And that goes for anybody at the British, make sure you come and say hello if you see me, I may look evil but really I'm a nice guy


----------



## martzee

Yes tom would be great when we are full and in off season mode to get together and do some training from what i hear you are quite strong!I like to train heavy and with someone who can use the weight properly it would be good for both of us,I am back to 16 stone now lol still ok shape just love being able to eat!!!!!,I am getting married to xyleese 1 week after the british then off to Florida for 2 weeks relax kick back and have some fun and maybe a few visits to golds gym up the road(just cant help it!!!)then its back home to prepare next years training so we must get together mate one to celebrate your victory! and two a bit of training and comparing notes.

see you sunday mate:lift:


----------



## Tinytom

That fits in well mate cos I have a 4 week rest from training planned following the Finals.

I have found in previous years if I get straight back into training I normally get ill so I have found that a months rest is very beneficial.

I beleive a lot of pros follow this practice as well from what I've read.


----------



## Tinytom

Quick update

Second day of depleting today and can honestly say I am fcuked. IN fact I may just fall asleep on the pCCcccccccccccccccccccccccccc

Sorry dozed off 

trained chest today and again another stupidly pumped pectoral area. DOnt know what thats from as I've got fcuk all carbs and zero energy in me at the moment.

Managed about 25 minutes of slow stepping before my hypo shaking got excessive and I had to rest.

So I know Im ready LMAO

Last day of depletion tomorrow and just to make it a bit harder I will be training back tomorrow. Nothing like a nice easy session in the final days 

I just realised today that I havent actually practised my posing routine once so I'm going to be doing that every day up till Saturday. I am a prettyt good free poser so I'll be able to do the routine I've practised a million times in my head with not much problems.

Apart from that there's nothing else different. I am having a haircut tomorrow so I look my best on stage


----------



## 3752

I have just come from Tom's place after he asked me to stop off on my way home to see him, all i can say is what ever mistakes he made at the Portsmouth show he has rectified and come Sunday it will be a great battle with some top class physiques on stage.

Everyone has there favourites for Sunday and although Tom is one of my best mates i have not told him he is going to win the main reason is that i am wise enough to realise that everyone looks great standing on their own with spot lights above their heads on the run in to a show it is when they stand next to the other top physiques on stage is where they can only and should only be judged, the other reason is that i would not be that disrespectful to any other BB who is going to make the stage on Sunday in any of the classes....

may the best man win.


----------



## supercell

Haircut!! I knew there was something. Got to get rid of these natural highlights otherwise they'll be ushering me into the O40's. Valid point Tom.

Good to speak yesterday mate, we both seemed upbeat about the whole experience and that tells us both that what we have done (altho a little different) has worked for us both.

Be good to see you on Sat pm. I'll be spending most of the afternoon installing my mobile BBing kitchen and teaching my wife how to drip molten snickers bars into my mouth while I sleep after the show.

Funny mentioning the erotic dreams mate. Had loads up till 2 weeks ago and now zilcho. Reckon that means I'm ready. I wondered why Nic was talking so much about the new guy at work.

Not long now...around 15-16 hours before those flood gates open wide!!!

J


----------



## Tinytom

Yeah its good to chat off the board sometimes mate, you forget how people sound sometimes.

I'm going to prepare all my food on saturday afternoon and take it up to the show in a cool bag. I never eat much on contest day in the way of protein but what I do take up I'll stick in the hotel fridge or soemthing.

I will be taking myblender up though for some Vitargo shakes.

I was quite pleased with what Paul S had to say today, only half the usual number of insults about me. 

I trained today early afternoon as I could feel myself slowly going comatose today. I had an OK workout and a bit of posing afterwards. I even managed 30 minutes of cardio before I felt the need to shake uncontrollably.

I've got a massage booked tonight, not deep tissue more lymph drainage and relaxation, preparing me for the next few days ahead.

I've been p*ssing liek a rhino today and fro the alst few days due to my increase in Vit C. Its now up to 8g a day and last night I think I got up 4 times total and must have extolled about 5 pints of water. ON the last journey I took a second to feel my face and it was immensely sucked in.

From tomorrow I will be introducing Aldactone which should make a major difference in terms of dryness by Sunday. I ownt need a great deal this time around (25-50mg a day) as I'm very dry anyway but I will guage it every day as too how much I use.

Paul talked about mistakes in April. One of these was that I didnt eat enough carbs. that will be rectified this time around as I know now what I can handle comfortably, plus this time I have real Vitargo and lots of it.

So onwards to the carb up tomorrow. So I will go from being incapacitated due to zero carbs and no energy to being incapacitated due to looking like Jabba the Hut from carb loading for a day or so.

Bbing is great isnt it.


----------



## winger

My palms are sweaty. If the suspense is killing me I can't imagine how you guys feel entering the contest.

I want to see many youtube videos with many different angles. Step up and post that sh1t!

I felt compelled to say that..lol


----------



## supercell

All the best Tom for the next few days. If you are at a loose end and you fancy a chat call me, I'm off now till tuesday.

Agree with the aldactone useage. Too much and too few carbs=flat.

25-50mg a day with a good flow of carbs=full and dry.

This has been my mistake in the past. 100mgs a day is just too much and at that doseage you got to eat 1200g plus of carbs to stay even slightly full. This time I'm holding off using unless I really have to but may do a 25mg fri night and sat as I plan to eat more on this day and it will act as a safety net, more for peace of mind than for body!!

Anyway enjoy them carbs sir and if you are anything like me after 100g for breakfast this morning I was talking jibberish and the check out girl thought I was on drugs....Oh yeah, I am!!

Gotta go pee.

J


----------



## Tinytom

Last night was probably my worst ever on the diet.

I was so tired when I got home from the gym that I couldnt really do anything but sit own and dribble over myself.

I decided to go to bed at 9.30 and tossed and turned all night until I decided to get up and walk about for a bit, looked at the clock and it was 11.30pm 

I weighed up the odds and there was

1. toss and turn all night

2. have a pro flapjack and get some rest.

I decided on option 2 due to the fact that Im carbing up today anyway.

The reason for my insomnia is due to the low carbs so the flapjack worked a treat and I was off to sleep in no time and woke up at 7.30 apart from a quick pit stop at about 5am for another rhino style wee.

I went to the gym at 8.30 for an arm session which is my final training session before the show. I had a pretty good workout but still a bit tired as the flapjack really only staved off the insomnia and didnt really get stored as glycogen.

I got home at 10.20 and cooked myself soem oats and chicken and then had a stress as I forgot that I had a meeting at 11am to view a property for my business (which I have really put on hold on setting up until tuesday) so I had to eat it double quick and get out of the house.

The property I am pleased to say was perfect so tomorrow I am writing a proposal to the landlord for what we will be offering etc. Although it was a comic 'Carry on dieting' moment when I went to the wrong property twice because the address was similar to 2 others in bristol and the Tom tom obviously picked the first 2 before I got to the right one. (no postcode just road)

HOW I LAUGHED.:mad:

So once home I carried on with my carbing up and sleeping. I find that a good nap after each main meal (I carb up with 1 liquid, 1 solid) brings out the best in me.

So as I sit here I am very vascular and full but thankfully the stomach has not bloated any yet.

I estimate that I have taken in 500g of carbs so far. MOst from hi GI, complex carbs. I say estimate because I havent sat down and worked out the exact amounts yet. I iwll probably hit 800 by the end of today. I find that by very high carbing for 2 days folowed by a lower day works best for me.

Tomorrow will see a shift towards more complex carbs with a lower GI. I know that some people utilise simple sugars such as apple sauce and others in the first day to make the most of the initial response but for me this just makes me tired and sluggish and doesnt work as well as the high GI low II aspect.

I also never use insulin on a carb up. I know this is utilised very well by some people but for me insulin is an off season thing when you arent worried about fat gain.

I am still eating my chicken and egg whites as well but more carb meals in between.

I have about 2 days to maximise the carbing up for mybody which then needs about 48 hours to fil out and settle completely (I have noticed this through my many diets but more so this one as I always look my best MOnday afternoon after a saturday carb up.)

So by carbing up high today and Friday with a settling day on Saturday (mostly oats and Vitargo but half the amount of Friday) I should hit the right condition and size on Sunday at 5pm which is about the time that I will step on stage.

I am still using HIgh Dose Vit C (8g today) and this will continue until Sunday.

I will be keeping my water high (8-10L) until saturday night as I dont need a long time to dry out from how I look.

ONe of my good friends Jeff Nutt looked at me this morning before the carbing up and said that there was zero fat on me just a small amount of water in my middle back which will dry out with the carb up.

So I am ready to rock and absolutely have hit this one on target this time.


----------



## Tinytom

supercell said:


> All the best Tom for the next few days. If you are at a loose end and you fancy a chat call me, I'm off now till tuesday.
> 
> Agree with the aldactone useage. Too much and too few carbs=flat.
> 
> 25-50mg a day with a good flow of carbs=full and dry.
> 
> This has been my mistake in the past. 100mgs a day is just too much and at that doseage you got to eat 1200g plus of carbs to stay even slightly full. This time I'm holding off using unless I really have to but may do a 25mg fri night and sat as I plan to eat more on this day and it will act as a safety net, more for peace of mind than for body!!
> 
> Anyway enjoy them carbs sir and if you are anything like me after 100g for breakfast this morning I was talking jibberish and the check out girl thought I was on drugs....Oh yeah, I am!!
> 
> Gotta go pee.
> 
> J


Yes mate you will probably speak to me tomorrow when I am more settled and mentally alert.

You enjoy your carbs mate if you feel anything like I do at the moment you will be sat there already thinking about the next delicacy. How sad we are.

Yeah definatel;y less Aldactone this time as I'm much much drier to start with. Although I will have to assess daily like you will be doing.


----------



## Kezz

Tom will you be putting a pic up before the show for us that cant make it!!!


----------



## Tinytom

Kezz

I will take a photo at the show but nothing will go up before the show.

I dont want to give anything away as to the progress I've made in the last 4 weeks eespecially seeing as Flex's Youtube video seems to have created 2 camps of 'he's awesome' and 'he's not improved his weaknesses'

I odnt think there's any benefit to me of putting photos up as all it would do is allow my enemies, sorry 'fellow competitors'  to assess where my weaknesses for exploitation are.

One reason why I dont do qualifiers close to the main show. All the guys that have competed in the last few weeks have displayed what they have to offer and allowed me to construct a plan for attack.

Same with Flex's video as it should be obvious as to how I will play to my strengths on stage against him.

No one on stage at the moment is perfect and if you get past the 'oh he looks awesome' shallowness of the layman then you can see the weaknesses.

Anyone who saw me at Portsmouth will atest as to how I attacked Darren Ball who was 4 stone heavier than me with better conditioning in order to win the overall. When I saw him backstage I was thinking 'fcuk he's massive' as his leg was the size of both my legs. But closer inspection revealed how I would attack him.

Bbing isnt just about getting into condition and having muscle. there's a stage psychology to showing your weaknesses while avoiding obvious attacks on your physique from the opponents.

James will be doing the same thing I am sure and he will have a plan of attack against all the other major players including me, and I have a plan against him. Thats not a subversive thing its part of the game on stage and even though me and James will be at each other on stage we are still best of friends off stage.

Obviously if I came up against someone as big as Zak Kahn with James L's razor conditioning it would be pretty hard to get round that but at the moment thats not on the table.

I hope.


----------



## stevie flynn

Tom, althou i havnt realy posted much, i have however kept intouch with this journal throughout your prep. thankyou for taking us along your journey.. along with james, you have opened my eyes even further into this sport.

good luck on sunday tom, and above all, have a ball mate

steve


----------



## winger

stevie flynn said:


> Tom, althou i havnt realy posted much, i have however kept intouch with this journal throughout your prep. thankyou for taking us along your journey.. along with james, you have opened my eyes even further into this sport.
> 
> good luck on sunday tom, and above all, have a ball mate
> 
> steve


Bump that sh1t!


----------



## Kezz

Tom, i dont blame you for not posting your pic, which as you say is a wise move as why give anything away.. reading these journals is really inspiring and makes you realise there is so much more to bodybuilding than lifting weights and drinking protein, so keep up the good work and the very best of luck for the weekend


----------



## rightyho

Tinytom said:


> One reason why I dont do qualifiers close to the main show. All the guys that have competed in the last few weeks have displayed what they have to offer and allowed me to construct a plan for attack.
> 
> Same with Flex's video as it should be obvious as to how I will play to my strengths on stage against him.
> 
> Anyone who saw me at Portsmouth will atest as to how I attacked Darren Ball who was 4 stone heavier than me with better conditioning in order to win the overall.
> 
> Bbing isnt just about getting into condition and having muscle. there's a stage psychology to showing your weaknesses while avoiding obvious attacks on your physique from the opponents.


Hi Tom, am I right in thinking you have a psychology background in a professional sense?

Your though pattern as you expressed above is very interesting for several reasons but the main one being: you're expressing on paper what most think, I guess, before a show - in the days and weeks leading up to it and the minutes backstage before the event itself.

I suppose most claim not to be bothered by the opposition, that they're there to beat their own last outing condition, symmetry, size, etc.

Of course, that's a good mindset to have because it makes you continually improve against yourself.

But I wonder if the ultimate winners are usually the ones who plan an assault or counter against their rivals - more sort of Arnold than Mentzer, for example.

Any thoughts?

Cheers,

K


----------



## Tinytom

Kezz - I thought it best to explain myself as you say these journals are about everyone understanding everything that goes into a show.

RH - I dont have a psychology degree or anything but for years I've read psychology books and sudied body language texts and my sister is also a criminal psychologist (think Cracker tv programme) so I've learnt a great deal from her. She's worked with high profile cases tracking organised crime so quite an interesting job.

I'm starting a hypnotherapy and NLP diploma a week after the British which is a 10 month affair which will broaden my understanding of the mind and my goal is to help athletes to progress in their sport and prepare for competitions and events. Think about how easy a bbing diet would be if you had the subconcious mental triggers to prevent cheating and motivate you to pose and get to the gym etc. Obviously coming from my bbing background I'd like to help athletes achieve their potential but also for a 'earning a living' snese I will be working with drug users (cigs,alcohol, heroin etc) to help them break their habits.

My long term plan is to provide a mind and body experience for my clients including diet and nutrition, training, mental focus, sports massage etc etc.

All these things take time but I am also doing it for my own progression as well.

As for applying to bbing shows, I odnt go in for the obvious Arnold type mind games as I would think that most people have seen pumping iron and as such its a blunt tool. BUt you can normally assess from peoples body language both backstage and how they dress and act around certain words and phrases wht they perceive as being thier weaknesses and what they are worried about. UNfortunately thats as far as Im willing to divulge before the show but afterwards anyone is welcome to come and chat to me if they want a clearer insight into it.

I'm not saying that I'm an expert, far from it, but bbing is about applying theory to a method and getting the results from it. If you read some of the better laymans books they identify the mental triggers that omst people have imbedded in their psyche through evolution. Its not a massive leap to apply some of these 'games' to bbing.


----------



## supercell

"Look into my eyes, the eye's, not around the eye's but in the eye's....and sleep"

Thats what I'll be doing back stage. Once they've all dozed off its just a question of turning up on stage and collecting the trophy.

Its far easier and far more effective than playing mind games.

J


----------



## rightyho

Very interesting, Tom.

I can kinda guess what you're looking for as regards triggers and responses and how they're almost automatic kneejerk reactions. As you say - embedded.

Do you give any credibility to hypnosis to achieve goals?

There's a hypnotist at the gym who does one session stop smoking consultations with terrific results and he said the other day it's quite easy to programme the mind through hypnosis to make the subject an automatic eating and training machine. It got me thinking.

NLP, too.

James - just bring a baseball bat and Taser mate. Guaranteed results.


----------



## martzee

hi tom

your use of psychology is very interesting as i have a diploms in sports psychology which i have found very helpful not only in bodybuilding but in ever day life from small goal settings,casting aside negative ouside people and situations and stying completly focused on the job in hand.It can get quite deep sometimes! as no doubt you know but also very intresting the way you can use new found noliage in a very positive way not just to benefit yourself but also those around you!

good luck sunday mate see you there

martin


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538

bump


----------



## Captain Hero

very interesting posting gents


----------



## Fivos

Put it this way you become the person you hang around with..so if you hang around with idiots you will become one..if you hang around with highly motivated people then you will also enduo being highly motivated..simple as..

Fivos


----------



## Great White

Just Heard from Tom.

Unfortuntally he didnt Place in the competition.

Real shame, Tom put everything he had into this show and has been working hard since April.

Im not sure what the results are yet for the other places, but I`ll let you know when I do.


----------



## Kezz

blimey it must have been tough then, as you say its a real shame he didnt place after the months of hard work and prep................... gutted for you tom


----------



## anabolic lion

what can i say bro , just very supprised , damm man .

I'm sure u'll come back stronger


----------



## iain1668

for Tom not to place just shows you the sheer quality in the line up.

iain


----------



## Five-O

UK Muscle said:


> Just Heard from Tom.
> 
> Unfortuntally he didnt Place in the competition.
> 
> Real shame, Tom put everything he had into this show and has been working hard since April.
> 
> Im not sure what the results are yet for the other places, but I`ll let you know when I do.


wow, thats fukin hard to believe, I honestly though him, Flex and James would be battling to the end.


----------



## robdog

Dont know what to say. Lets just hope the judging was fair and im sure Tom will come back with a bang next year!!


----------



## hackskii

Wow, shocker.

Wonder what the placements were for all?


----------



## Truewarrior1

that is a shock,sorry tom ill pay the judges more next year  , that really is such a shame after you worked so hard, be good to see some pics.


----------



## rightyho

Tom looked great but his tan and the lighting clashed.

Some seemed to suffer worse than others - too many shadows cast where there should have been highlights.

When you consider one lad I spoke to (Brandon Marjoram, under 70kg 4th place) had 11 coats of ProTan on and looked almost white on stage, you can understand how harsh and non-complementary it was.

Very impressed by Tom's shape and build (never seen him in the flesh before) and a wicked chest and balance.

The standard was massive yesterday but some got caught out by that lighting. I've no idea how sharp Tom felt he looked.


----------



## Kezz

for such an important show you think they would get the foking lighting right..............


----------



## rightyho

Kezz said:


> for such an important show you think they would get the foking lighting right..............


Quite a few people were talking about it at the prejudging. In fairness, I suppose the judges can see clearly from where they are sat.

But notwithstanding that, it could be much better lit for physique-showing purposes IMO.


----------



## winger

Bump for pics.


----------



## matt p

Tom, with your strength of mind and character i'm sure you will come back from this setback.

With your work ethic and knowledge combined with your desire for self improvement we will see a formidable Tom Blackman next time you step on stage.

Enjoy your downtime and have a wicked holiday.

Matt.


----------



## martzee

yes i had 5 coats of protan and 2 coats of jan tana to put on xyleese in the over 57kgs and she was not dark enough looked pale and she is black for god sake!!! lol


----------



## rightyho

^^^says it all really about the lights^^^


----------



## Harry1436114491

Sorry to hear that Tom :-(


----------



## Cookie

martzee said:


> yes i had 5 coats of protan and 2 coats of jan tana to put on xyleese in the over 57kgs and she was not dark enough looked pale and she is black for god sake!!! lol


You would think that after doing bbing shows in this country for decades they would have the lighting down to a fine art...

Its disgusting when they muck things like that up, people have spent months dieting for it to all go tit$ up because of the lighting..


----------



## 3752

Tom has asked me to pop on here and just say that he will come on tonight or tomorrow to say his peice about the show...


----------



## Kezz

i cant find the pics that were posted, are they in a random thread somewhere!!!


----------



## Tinytom

This is a repeat of a post in the Finals results thread.

UNfortunately I did not make the evening show,

I was told bt many guys who I respect that my tan was well off and that my conditioning had gone by the afternoon.

These are things that are easily rectified with adjustments next time unfortunately I am absolutely disappointed in myself that I made them at the top show of my career.

I want to apologise to the many people that came to support me that I did not provide more of a battle as I felt that I had a very good package this year, much improved over April, as I weighed in at 88.25kg on the day.

UNfortunately I seemed to hit my best condition at 10.30 am and this gradually waned throughout the day so I looked washed out on stage.

One comment from a good friend was that when he saw me he thought that it was a proper fcuk up on my part. I am also told by Paul that many people asked the same question of me 'what went wrong with Tom?'

That just shows me what high regard people had for what they thought I would bring to the stage. Unfortunately this time I did not dial it in perfect but that will change next year.

Next year I am going to be seeking the advice of someone I hold in high regard in terms of knowledge and experience with a tried and tested track record of dialing in winning physiques. I wont confirm it just yet as I am yet to sit down and talk it through with them. However myself and Paul are in agreement that I have really taken my physique as far as I will go on my own and would benefit greatly from an outside influence.

I was back in the gym today training and in 8 months I will begin my road to redemption in preparation for the 2008 finals doing a late qualifier to give myself maximum time to grow and get more granity looking physique.

This sort of fcuk up isnt happening again.

I dont blame anyone but myself for this, however I wish that the Dream Tan rule had actually been inforced as I seemed to be the only one not wearing it.

Congratulations to James Lewis and Llewellin on their achievemnets and I actually mean that not just a token gesture to show I'm a galant loser etc.

Oh Llewellin, thats two I owe you now. 

I will be away from the board for 2 weeks now as I have business and personal issues to attend to as already discussed in my prep thread.

---------------------------------------------

Bit of personal stuff here guys

I believe in being totally open in these sorts of threads and as such I thought that i would share my personal thoughts at the time just after the compulsoires

As I stood watching callout after callout go on without my name being called I gradually realised that either the judges hadnt seen me or I looked fcuking awful.

When I came off stage I asked someone I knew was in the front what he thought honestly was the problem and 'tan and condition' were the two answers.

Personally I knew I hadnt made the evening show and I did feel like just grabbing my stuff and walking out and going home without even doing my routine. Its hard to go back out there and do a routine when you know you arent even in the top 5 but I did it anyway as I consider it the professional thing to do.

However afterwards when I was sat in the audience waiting with my family for my friend to bring my wallet and keys back (that I'd given him for safe keeping) I was beyond upset and it was very hard to keep myself composed. When you dedicate your life to something its hard to take a knock like that.

I did not go to the evening show instead I went for a meal with my family and decided to go home that night. Why? cos I knew that today I would be back in the gym and I would be training for next year right away.

Positive mental focus is what keeps me strong after defeats like this and how you ract to defeat is what defines you as a champion.

I put on 10kg of muscle since my last defeat at the 2005 British (78-88kg) and theres nop reason that I cant make similar progress in the 8 moonths before I diet next. Although that would leave me in the heavies:rolleyes:

So I thought I'd share that with you. You can dwell on a loss or you can grab it by the neck and choke it into a positive outcome.

I can tell you b y the time I'm finished it will be an unconscious mess twitching and dribbling by the time I let go.



Thank you all for your support. Your feedback is what helps me get better. I truly appreciate what you folks do for me at show time.


----------



## ah24

Nice post tom mate.

I was p1ssed as you were the main person id come to watch and speak to and i fkin missed you! I met up with J, baz, gareth, ash, raikey n lisa around 2ish i think, got in there and watched a few classes then at around 3.30 me and my mate went off to the hotel to get showered & changed got back around 7ish and from there heard that you'd gone.

But, great post there and well done for getting straight back into training like that! Whats the diet looking like for next week - semi relaxed or what?

Well done anyway mate, only seen one pic but sure i'll see more over the next couple of days

Adam


----------



## The Project

I Thank you !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rightyho

Takes a brave, strong and honest man to lay the blame at his own doorstep, Tom.

I saw the prejudging and was gutted about the tan - it wasn't right, certainly not under the ridiculous lighting.

Here's the interesting bit - I was in the top gallery right at the edge of the left corner.

When you stood near the left side, the front showed less-than-true detail but, being high up, I could kinda see round the back and side of you while you were face on - and the detail shone through much better then. That's the lighting and the tan, mate.

Only you can know if the overall condition you brought was what you expected and how much it slipped from 10:30am onwards.

I know fcukall about competing having only done 3 myself - 1 I won, 1 I got blown away in and 1 I held my own in - but I do know that when Paul B stepped up to help me prep ALL the stress went out the window and in those 3 weeks between shows he utterly transformed me.

We kept in touch by phone and camera and email. Hell, he even drove 150 miles each way just to check my decarbing out.

It made my prep so much easier - like 1000 times easier. No looking at the cheat cookie etc - just dial in to what you've been told to do and get on with it.

Rambling now but I meant to say having someone help with your prep will bring a better Tom to the stage next year. You looked fcukin awe-inspiring to a mere mortal like me anyway - shape and chest and legs and sh1t. Brutal.

Just condition and tan check for 2008 and lights out. This one was just prep for annihilation in 2008.

K


----------



## The Project

Did you train 100 per cent this morning or 25 low


----------



## craigyk

Tom at least you have taken the time as have a couple of others to post a journal for the benefit of the fans to read & gain some knowledge. Without the fans there would be no shows!! Maybe you could give flex some tips on how to take time to answer posts on forums. All the best with your future plans,this will make you hungrier & stronger nxt yr.


----------



## supercell

Good post Tom, you know my thoughts mate. I know you will come back stronger and more determined than ever. I know working with this guy will help you. What I have found with my prep is that you DO need someone detached (to a degree) from the situaltion to tell you like it is. I didn't really have to think for myself a whole lot I just did what I was told, like a robot as its the only way you can be. We are in a sport where there are too many 'YES' people. Yes you look great, yes you are ready, yes this and that. The fact is you need brutal honesty.

When I saw Paul and John 3 weeks out I was 14st (eve weight 13st 9lbs morning) and they both said another 6-7lbs. 2 weeks later I was 13st 4.5lbs. I did what I had to do because I didn't have to think...I just did. I weighed 86kg on stage but it IS irrelavant its what you look like and making that 86 look like 90 or more.

I have NO doubt that you be back to right the wrongs of this years result and hope (as I said today) that we can train and eat in around 3 weeks time when I return fom Wales.

You are a good friend and I wish you every success for the year ahead (but obviously not that much LOL!!!)

J


----------



## robdog

rightyho said:


> Takes a brave, strong and honest man to lay the blame at his own doorstep, Tom.K


Never a truer word spoken mate.

I think in any sport the way defeat is handled is what makes the champion in the end because everyone from time to time has a bad day at the office for want of a better phrase.

Take Muhammad Ali for instance. He is widely regarded as the best sportsman ever. Now IMO it is his defeats that make him great because he always came back better and regained his title. I think if he had won everything he would have still been great but not as great imo.

In other words Tom you will come back bigger and better and you dont need me or anyone else to tell you this mate as you put in the hard work and dedicate yourself and the fact you were back in the gym today makes you a champion in my book and thats not being corny thats my honest opinion.


----------



## Robsta

You still did excellent to even get there Tom mate. Congrats to James, well done mate. Tom, your focus amazes me, even after a dissapointment such as this, you are already focusing on next year, no such thing as feeling sorry for yourself, as I probably would. So,keep thinking the same way Tom, and next year will be the opposite, believe me.


----------



## 3752

Tom you know my thoughts on this mate hell i went through it myself at the NABBA finals in May you will be back bigger and stronger...


----------



## martzee

tom that what does not kill us makes us stronger!! how true those words are my friend.head down focus and train like a demon,late show is a good idea as it gives you plenty of time to evaluate the situation and dial it in perfect for 2008 british.

mate you have the tools for the job you know that its only a matter of time,i hope we get together as planned and do some training as i am old school and will push you to the limit bud you will either love me or hate me after a few sessions!

take care bud and remember every good champion has a set back only to come back a stronger and better man both physically and above all mentally.

see you soon mate


----------



## shorty

Yeah most has already been said ..but im sure everyone on here is very proud of you tom, takes a lot of hard work a life long dedication and persistance to be onstage as one of the best and you've earn't that right, chin up mate its not the end, on wards and upwards!!


----------



## Captain Hero

robdog said:


> Never a truer word spoken mate.
> 
> I think in any sport the way defeat is handled is what makes the champion in the end because everyone from time to time has a bad day at the office for want of a better phrase.
> 
> Take Muhammad Ali for instance. He is widely regarded as the best sportsman ever. Now IMO it is his defeats that make him great because he always came back better and regained his title. I think if he had won everything he would have still been great but not as great imo.
> 
> In other words Tom you will come back bigger and better and you dont need me or anyone else to tell you this mate as you put in the hard work and dedicate yourself and the fact you were back in the gym today makes you a champion in my book and thats not being corny thats my honest opinion.


Totally agree Robdog, nice post.


----------



## hackskii

I have always respected Tom.

After his post I have more respect for him than ever.

What a true competitor.

Win, lose or draw Tom, I will always think you are a top bloke.

Best of the best in my book.

Quick to help, IMO, giving back to the community.....

As RobDog said, if there is anything you need or want, please feel free to get ahold of me.


----------



## Nine Pack

Tom, I don't know you well by any means but I can tell you are not a quitter so your attitude to this years result & resolve to come back better next time comes as no surprise to me. This sport is such a huge learning curve for us & even when we've been at it for years, we still feel like we're just scratching the surface of what is possible.

I have stood on the stage at the British every year but one since I began competing & only once made it to the evening show so I know what an anticlimax the day can be. It's the biggest kick in the nuts, but it has made me even more determined over the years to get back on with the job in hand. You don't seem to me to be the 'curl up & die' type at all & I feel certain you'll turn this experience into a positive, learn from it then apply what you learnt 100%.

So with Tom having the bit between his teeth & James too, I'll keep my trunks hung up till 2009 then.... unless I end up in the heavyweights


----------



## Delhi

Again well done on your positive attitude Tom, it is such a fine line between getting it bang on and bang off.

Keep the chin up and keep progressing mate, you defo have the size, balance etc.......


----------



## mickus

You got a big heart tom! Your last post is absolute genuine and a very positive out look even in the darkest of your days.

All the best in the future and keep pushing mate cuase we are all sure you will get it right next time.

Absolutly love getting these threads about how BB is done and performed, gives guys like me alot to look up too!!!


----------



## Kevin1436114510

Heart warming post Tom, you looked very tired when I spoke to you in Frankie & Benny's. (Happened to be sitting opposite Tom and his family in restaurant with my partner after show.) I to didn't make the evening show and it's always hard to pick yourself up after a fall when you've put your heart & soul and everything in between into it.

I know your be back fighting stronger than ever next year mate, hopefully see you at Portsmouth in April.

I look forward in anticipation to following the Blackman come back fight next year.

All the best mate.


----------



## Fantom

Tom. Ive been there mate,after all the hype and not even to be called out is destroying, but theses things only make you stronger and more determined for the next time, take care and there's always next time.


----------



## Fivos

Can only agree with Simons post..

Plus without the honesty and integrity of guys like you Tom, PScarb and James we would all be at loss. You given all of us information for FREE which im sure many of us have used to spur us on...

Fivos


----------



## helder07

Tom

You are truly great bodybuilder and from what i can gather you are also a great human being and I know you will one day win that british tittle.

Keep workign harder my friend and the results will be there for everyone to see.

Helder


----------



## Tinytom

Hey guys

Thanks for all your comments, I really appreciate it. Helder you are a crazy poser mate. Much more entertaining than most.

I am now doing my PCT following a week of rebound work and thankfully havent ballooned up although I did hit 96kg about 5 days afterwards lol.

I have settled back down to 94kg now and will be taking a week off training next week as I feel quite tired still.

These last 2 weeks I have trained only upper body as I feel my legs are now improved to a point where my upper body is starting to lack.

Therefore I'm giving them a rest for the next 2 weeks although I really do want to to a session.

For me now I have planned out my next year, I am currently setting up my own business (did all the registration of company details, memorandum etc last week) which has taken a while due to the diet etc. I should be opening my first premises in a few months probably after Xmas.

Last weekend I also started a hypnotherapy course as this is something I really want to get into and help athletes achieve their goals. I also want to help people with Stress and Depression as these are two things that I suffered from quite badly until I discovered bbing and did a bit of research on positive psychology. I also want to help people with their addictions as I have worked with Bristol Drug Project for a while although my steroid drop in has now been discontinued due to funding withdrawl from the govt.

Once completed I will have a diploma in NLP, Stress Management and hynotherapy. I will also have an NVQ IV in Hypnosis which is an externally credited award.

This course runs until July next year so fits in nicely with my contest prep for next year as I am not going to do the Portsmouth qualifier in order to pack on a bit more size for the British. I did want to do Paul Smiths show as it is always a good show to compete in, however I will still go and see it as a few of my mates are doing it.

Therefore I will do a late qualifier either the Leeds or Gravesend show.

I have mentioned before that I am working with someone for next year and he believes that I could have been 85kg on stage truly shredded so therefore I 'have to' gain another 5kg of muscle by next year. Sounds good to me. I trust him completely and look forward to unleashing the fury on stage next autumn. LMAO.


----------



## Fivos

Good luck with the new company Tom...will we be calling you the Paul Mckenna of BodyBuilding..i can just picture it now..you hyponitize all your competitors to do the wrong shots in the callouts! :crazy: 

So any hints on who you are working with?

Fivos


----------



## clarkey

Great to see you back Tom..5kg heavier your gonna look frrreaky!  good luck with the business sounds really positive...


----------



## Tinytom

Fivos said:


> Good luck with the new company Tom...will we be calling you the Paul Mckenna of BodyBuilding..i can just picture it now..you hyponitize all your competitors to do the wrong shots in the callouts! :crazy:
> 
> So any hints on who you are working with?
> 
> Fivos


LOL Fivos, Actually I'm suprised more bbers dont seek out such an essential mental prep tool considering the mental strength needed for shows etc.

I found that by using a form of self hypnosis for my prep I was immensely calm through the diet, most times anyway.


----------



## rightyho

Would it be ethical and possible to hynotise someone into following a certain diet regime religiously - ie remove ALL thoughts or cravings for ancillary foods?

And could someone be hypnotised into training harder?

I asked a local hypno about it and he said he wouldn't be comfortable about the whole thing.


----------



## Fivos

Keith i reckon you could...

Tom yea i think people have pride issues sometimes..and just dont like asking..even someone at your stage (a proven winner) and James can and have benefitted from advice..

Also one thing i think people sometimes dont understand is how quickly the bodies condition can change in a matter of hours..

Fivos


----------



## Tinytom

Dont know what the ethical dilemma would be TBH Righty.

With a weight loss induction you would use PHS (post hypno sugestion) to help people overcome cravings by diverting the thoughts elsewhere if you had a craving.

Would be just the same for a competition diet.

Remember you can only do what a person wants to do, if that person REALLY wants a chocolate bar then no ammount of suggestion will prevent that. The person has to have a committment to change.

loads of athletes use mental prep techniques for their sports.


----------

